# ARGC part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Rachel.

Morning everyone

Who's on the Times Richlist Nico ?  Mr T  

Lukey, enjoy your consultation

Wot a grey morning - very depressing


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello, hello, hello............

Its been a while, I know, but I have been reading.........most of your messages. It was good to see that I wasn't forgotten and my name was still there on the 'waiting' list.

We had our 1st appointment on Wednesday with Dr Sheriff ........ can't remember his surname. I was sooooooo expecting it to be much worse that it was. Yes, it has a very different feel to it than places like Holly House, but rather than being calm and sombre it was alive and friendly. We had a great consultation with Dr Sheriff, he explained everything so well, and didn't seem to be aware of the time, so we definitely got our monies worth. DH was beaming  as we left and just said, "I feel really confident now, they have inspired me"!!! SO, of course, I am buzzing now. 

The thing I had most been dreading had been the daily commute during stimming, but DH has agreed that I need to stay in London to keep the stress levels down ( I hate, hate, hate tubes). SO I will be picking everyones brains on accommodation near to the clinic. In fact, the girl in the ARGC Office suggested I come on this discussion board too  

I am going to have to have the immune tests and the hystoscopy, didn't think I would be able to avoid those costs. And I got my FSH levels, they are 8, which is apparantly fine.

So, it looks like I will start my monitoring cycle on about the 23 Oct, and will be going in soon to have the bloods done for the Immune tests.

I cannot begin to attempt a response to everyone elses 'news' etc., but I do promise to 'get personal' from now on. It looks like Lukey and I are at about the same stage, so will look forward to her report later today.

Best wishes to all you lovely ladies.
Truly xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

A new home already, can't believe it.  Does anyone know how to copy our "list" to this new thread?  Sorry I don't know how to do that.

Truly - So glad you had a positive first appointment.  I had mine with Mr Shariff (Amin?) too and at least came away with the sense that they weren't going to leave any stone unturned

Nico and everyone - I think a meet up before Xmas is an excellent idea.  It sounds like next month (or the end of this one) is going to be a very busy one for most of us.  I think a lot of us will either be on the monitoring cycle or actually having treatment so then may be a good time to try to arrange something.  If we can't get everyone together on the same day then we will just have to do two!

Update:  Just had my call from the ARGC while typing.  Not so good news.  They think my lining is too thin for pregnancy and they want me to have another scan and then hysterocopy before commenting any further.  This is depressing because I have already had two hysterocopies this year and told everything looked fine but I think the ARGC want to see it with their own eyes (they obviously don't trust other doctors).  I can understand this but from my point of view now it is more money being spent (and a lot of it) going over old ground.  I feel trapped now because what with the raised natural killer cells diagnosis I couldn't change clinics if I wanted to.  So I am going for a scan again on Tuesday.  It doesn't look like I will be having treatment for a while (if at all).

Sam


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

HI Everyone,

Well, I made it back to sunny Wales from wet and windy London. 

Nico, thanks so much for posting for me.  Sorry to add to your stress, I hope you are feeling more relaxed today.  Glad you decided on the floor.  Tip on Agnus Casta very useful as my FSH is now 13 - have two weeks to try and get it down  

Lukey - so sorry to hear about Lukey Mansions, but I'm a great believer in fate and it just means that when you sell your house you will find something much better than Lukey Mansions - Casa Lukey maybe?  I knew what I would be wearing at the clinic yesterday because it was all I had with me, so it was that or be naked (weather getting a bit cold for that)    

Truly, welcome back.  Glad you had a positive consult.  

She-hulk - had a great vision of you - big, green, towering over the oesteopath & dressed in CK knickers and purple vest.  Doesn't green and purple clash    Did you take your beach ball?  Hope DH is healing up nicely.  Is all that bike riding healthy for his  

Sam - I'm so sorry to hear your recent news.  I thought there was something that could be done to thicken lining?     Hang in there.  I totally understand what you mean about decisions being made whilst we aren't there. Almost as if we are children, and don't have a say.  I'm a bit of a control freak and I don't like being left out of the discussion but I think this is one time when I just have to lie back and relax and let them do their thing.

Lily - hope everything went well today.

ktc - wow, what a huge amount of eggs and 18 fertilized.  Thats amazing.  Any news on ET?  

Mel, almost there.  Its such hard work getting to the end.  Its like 'just  one more day' for about six days!  Keep drinking the fluids.  

Nell, my thoughts are with you.  Hope this weekend is not too painful    


Well, I'm now on the pee-sticks waiting for my LH surge.  Then I will try and get my GP to do the bloods save me dashing to London for one little test.  Then its just the hysteroscopy, Dr saw fibroids in my uterus yesterday so I guess its worth getting it done.  Do want to start next month but I guess it depends on my FSH and wether or not the rumours are true about Mr. T not turning anyone away.

Have booked to go away this wknd to Cotswolds so may not be on again 'til Monday.  (Extremely knackered at the minute, what with the ARGC trip, sharing my parents very small spare bed with DH for a week & trying to get the house ready - got the plumber, electrician, tiler and floor layer in today so need to go and find out what they are up to      )
So have a great weekend everyone and   soon

Love Welshbird x

Please forgive me if I forgot anyone xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Welshbird, sunny Wales eh?  Isn't that an oxy moron    Hope you have a lovely weekend in the Costwolds, you sound like you could do with a rest.

Mel, how's it going, if my memory is any good you are about day 9 stimming, have you started the repeats every day yet.  I could cope with the mornings but the repeats did me in!

Lukey, let us know how you get on today.  SO are you definitely going to go to ARGC, I remember from ages ago that you were deciding between ARGC and somewhere els?

TRuly, glad you are back hun... and that your first appointment left you feeling so positive 

Nico, good result for DH in court, it's good to know they get it right sometimes    That's an extra few bottles of wine I think!

Lily, thinking of you    Make sure you get plenty of rest.

Sam, sorry to hear about your lining.  The only thing I know of to help thicken the lining is acupuncture.  I've been at acupuncture for past 4 months, not sure if anyone else on this thread has tried it.  I've found it really good and it's also destressing.   

I had a call from embryologist this morning 15 of the embryos have divided to between 4 and 7 cells, which I think is good.  Also said that as so many are about the same number of cells they wouldn't be able to chose which 2 are the best to put back yet so I'll more than likely have day 5 transfer on Monday. I should know more tomorrow.

take care

K xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

No idea of how to add our waiting list to our new home- copy and paste doesn't work.  Rachel - can you help  us please?

Hi Truly. Good to hear that both you and your DH felt positive about the initial consult. I hope to start my monitoring cycle week after next if AF shows up on time.  I to have resigned myseld to the immune tests and the hysto. We've got to give it our best shot and all that.

Sam, sorry to hear about your lining. K is correct with regards to acupuncture helping. Also I have heard on this thread and elsewhere that Viagra helps too as well as protein.

Good news on your embies K.  2 blasties to put back will be brilliant  .  Will the ARGC be giving you daily progress on how they are doing? Hope that you are feeling less sore.

Ha ha Welshie. Purple and green do go very well together - think of tulipa queen of the night - just scrummy. Hope the tradesmen are all behaving!  So where abouts in the Cotswolds will you be heading off to? The weather is supposed to be nice - hope you have a groovy time. DH and I were there a couple of weekends ago and we had the best time. I'm sure the cycling isn't doing my DH's swimmers any good but as we're going the ICSI route it doesn't matter too much. And he's cut it down to once a week.  I've got him some of Zita's fertility pills which he keeps forgetting to take   But he's healing up nicely - thanks for asking. 

How's Mel today? 

Thinking of you both Nell and Lily.

How's the consult go Lukey? Will you manage to avoid the monitoring scan? Hope it went well and you're feeling positive about tx.

Hello Truly. Don't think we've spoken but welcome back.

Nico, what's cooking in your kitchen today?

What a grimmmmmmm day weather-wise. Rain and leaden skies!  Wish I was on a   beach somewhere.  Feeling v depressed indeed. I'm off to hibernate. 

ttfn
x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

everyone

This is just a quick one really, I've just gotten back from EC and am fairly knackered so it's off to bed for a couple of hours I think.

Sam, I'm so sorry that your lining issues are so serious.  The only thing that I can suggest, as the others have said is acupuncture or reflexology.  I have my fingers crossed that this can be overcome and that you can continue.     

K, blimey I hope that you get some for the freezer out of that lot.  They sound great!  Hope that you are feeling a lot better today.

Lukey, good luck for today, hope that it went well.

Mel, How are you doing?  Can't be long now.

Welshbird, have a great weekend.

Truly, sounds like you had a great consult.  Hope that you get going soon.

Hello to everyone else, Nico, She-hulk, Nell and anyone that I have forgotten

I was the only person in for EC this morning, and all went well.  They got 17 eggs, which I was really pleased with, so I have my fingers crossed that DH's swimmers do their stuff.  

I'm off to bet for a bit, hope to speak later

Lilyx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Afternoon everyone

As yo know I am usually just a lurker for now (until my next treatment) and add my bit now and again.  Just thought I would respond to Sam's dissatisfaction the other day with ARGC.

I felt the same as you, just passing my credit card over for hundreds of pounds, thinking ****e I am dreading the bill at the end of the month.  Just hearing a friends story having treatment locally to me has confirmed my decision to stay with ARRC.  Her cycle was abandoned due to only having one follicle.  If she had gone to the ARGC they would of realised she needed stimulating more, therefore given more drugs and perhaps, maybe, she would have had a better responce, she has now lost her free cycle and will have to go private.  By monitoring daily through bloods, I for one had calls at midday tellling me to inject asap as i was not responding (tip always have your drugs in a coolbag on you).  You just have to think Mr T is the expert in this field and you go with the flow, however i recognise that these decisions always incur more money.  It is quite a relief in someways hearing on this thread that people are putting there IVF on credit cards because I was thinking I was the only one with not that sort of money!  

In hindsight I wish I had tried everything before my previous cycle, ie. hystoloadsofmoney (I love that Nico), (by the way £ 1750 at my local clinic), even though this was not offered due to previous success.  

Those of you on the short protocol i just wanted to say that when I got my call saying your fsh this month is fine come up for a scan the next day, they failed to tell me that the scan is to ensure that you have no 'active' follicles.  Basically this means that if you have you may not be able to go ahead with treatment that month as that follicle may dominate your cycle and the drugs will not work!. You have a scan, if there are any follicles you then have to have a blood test, hang round for the results to see if you can proceed or not.  

Another thing, after EC they make you buy cyclogest, enough for two weeks, then after eT you may be told you are on gestone therefore the cyclogest is no use .......waste of money.  My advice just buy one box from them or from Ali's, or ask prior to EC if they think you will be on gestone or not?

Sorry I hope you don't mind my input, if it just helps one of you I will be happy.  

P.S. Mr T is worth 40 million, thats where the money goes.

PPS DId you know Ellie at ARGC was his wife?

Lots of love

Sam

Its ******* down hear in Hastings (near your caravan in Camber Nico)


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lily, fab news hun, really pleased for you. Hope you're not in too much pain.

sjc, thanks for the advice, good to know. No I didn't know Ellie was his wife, know I've spoken to her but can't think who she is... will have to look out for her on Monday!

An intersting article on MrT.. the wealthiest Dr in Britain according to the Times!
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,17909-2290355.html

K xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sjc

thank you for your post its good to have you back what are your plans now apartfrom paying off your credit card    its a sod but we are all in the same boat, mind you we almost need a boat today the rain is lashing (love that word) down here too, yes you are near where we go in the summer we stay at winchelsea.   only in the summer not much fun in winter.

*Its lemon drizzle cake* in the oven today girls any one 4 tea,  also raisin and oat cookies I'm just in the baking mood today and i have not done the ironing but when DH Comes home to the smell of baking i should get away with it   .

SAM did they give you any idea of what you should do ?

have a good rest Lilly 17 is wonderful are you icsi or ivf or are they cashing in on both with you as well  

be back soon#Nico


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Glad to be of some assistance!! Plan is to do next treatment in New Year, started my healthy eating plan, too knackered for exercise which involves a raised heart beat!  The cost my treatmnet next time will probably be around £ 10,000, if I have immune issues.  Of course it it works yo don't care about the money, but as you know when it doesn't it is soul destroying.  I drive past garages and see small new cars thinking I could of bought one of them with the money that i just spent in two weeks!!!!!

Nico, is that Winchelsea beach?  hey just thought you weren't in a mag with your airstream was you?

Ellie hides in the back room, 45 ish, i reackon with blondish short hair and glasses.

Sam x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi its not me that has the air streem but really good friends of mine and yes thatis the one i have been in somme of the shoots with them as i was there nanny for 8 years and little one finn agae 8 now is my god son.

house now smelling of cake nd about to do the ironing as well so should have got enough browni points for a good weekend


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That's my fave cake Nico - just about to read all the posts and that jumped right out.
Is it nice and moist??


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Right, I've read all the posts so I can now reply properly (trying hard not to think of cucina Nico).

Lilypie, great news on the eggies front. Well done!  Hope you are having a nice rest and DH is looking after you. 

sjc, thanks for delurking. V informative post. I don't understand why other clinics don't monitor a little more. I had my first tx at the Lister and didn't have my first scan till day 7 of stimms! As it happens I'm a good responder but what if that hadn't been the case....

Woa, I pestered Ellie for a cancellation when I was after an initial consult appointment. She deals with all the appointments. Don't know what she looks like though...

Well mood is much improved as sun is now out - bizarre!  And sky is blue. Went down the road for a quick late lunch. A couple (he used to be a professional tango dancer and photo journo) have transformed what used to be a dingy grocers into a lovely little eatery. I had a lovely pastry with spinach and goats cheese. The place was also full of chubby babies and their mum's. sigh!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Niiiiiiice work Lukey. I also saw Dr Amin Gafar for my initial and yes he was at the Lister for 10 years. So glad you had a great day it's fantastic that you can tx so soon too!

Sorree can't answer your questions as I too am an ARGC newbie. Think the tests take 2 weeks to come back from Chicago.

I freelance so work a lot from home - especially on Friday's for some reason 

Don't apologise for taking up space! That's what it's here for and it's good to hear your upbeat news!

ttfn
*xx*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Bless. If  comes next Saturday then won't start tx till Nov at the earliest. Der- RAT. Think I will be on long protocol as I was on it at the Lister and produced enough eggies.

Gotta run - off to Organic tapas then the cinema to see The Departed. Hope it's good. Saw The Black Dahlia a couple of weeks back and it was a pile of poo.

Have a nice weekend everyone.

*xx*


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi again girls,

sjc - Thanks for posting, I agree with all you sad, just like to let of steam a bit at the moment as things are not looking good for me.  In my dreams I imagined I would come along to the ARGC, they would do all their monitoring and pick up a problem with me that can be treated and I would go home with a baby in my arms.  What is actually happening is that they are telling me I have no chance of this happening and I am just not sure I am ready to accept that yet.  Was reassured to hear that you had the fear that you were the only one who had to credit card all your treatment because I was under that impression that I was the only one who really couldn't afford all this and this has been scaring me too.  Still is and that is why I am so desparate not to have any unnecessary treatment.  It is very unfair though as it is obvious to me that you do need money to go home with a baby nowadays unless you are very lucky.

Lily - Excellent news.  Hope you aren't feeling sore.  Good luck with the fertilisation report.

Lukey - Glad you too had such a positive appointment. In the information I was given when first attending the clinic it says that if your day 1 or day 2 falls at the weekend then you must telephone the clinic on the Friday before so that arrangements can be made.  It says do NOT turn up unexpectedly.  But I think HCA Laborities is open.  As far as the immune test results went, I can't remember how long mine took but they were def back a lot quicker than the 15 days I was told.  In fact on another thread I read they may only take 2-3 days it is just a matter of waiting for Mr T to review and someone to call you.

Ktc - The link to the article re Mr T was very interesting, thanks for posting.  The only bit I would disagree with was the description of the ARGC as "smart" - not sure about that one!

Lukey - One more thing.  As far as my thin lining problem goes, I've always known I have a problem and that this could make it harder for me to conceive.  But I have never been told that it would be impossible.  My previous two clinics have always said that yes it's thin but excellent quality and just a matter of the embie finding the right spot to implant.  ARGC think differently and I don't know who to believe.

Nico -  They want to do the hyst to see if there is anything that can be corrected.  If there isn't then they will recommend no treatment because they think I would be wasting my money.  And I have had two hysts earlier this year no problem found so it would be a miracle if one were to be found now.  So I have to realise that I may be nearer the end of my ttc journey and I'm in tears now as I type this.  My dh just gets angry so have to avoid talking to him about it at the moment.

Ktc - I think you are the expert - do you know how to copy our list on to here?  Thanks for trying She-hulk.

Mel and anyone else I have missed (sorry) - hello.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had my £780 blood done over 3 weeks ago ( sorry calling it the Chicago makes it sound to exotic) and any thing that cost that much money with out a straw and passport and a suntan and ice dose not deserve an exotic name.......    

any hoo I have not had my results back yet    every day i think of calling them to ask but i think it would be very sad if i did that and they said oh yes mrs p they are here in your file , when i have paid so much money i dont want to show them up but as im going in to my 4th week and i could have started tx this week as on short protocol , and if so why did they insist i had the £780 ( i cant even think of a name for such a test like hystocostalot)so it sust £. and i dont have result but i can start tx grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

so how long do i leave B4 i call for my £780 

by the way lemon drizzle mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

just got rid of mother of mad max JJ school pal who lives in same street  few bottles of wine la la la but i mist beastly benders (east enderds) and corry to boot , dh out with mad max dad  .

have i mist you all for 2 nite

lol nico


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Sam, lets take this one step at a time, you really need to wait until the next stage before you draw conclusions on your future, surely if you have had a miscarriage this means that the embryo embedded, the pregnancy doesn't start until it embeds.  Please do not give up hope, I know they give Viagra for womb lining issues at the ARGC.  A woman on FF described IVF as a matter of snakes and ladders rather than a roller coaster, I totally agree. During both of my treatments I was told that the cycle may need to stop due to various reasons and in hindsight I now wish I had only worried to start worrying if that actually happened.  In a way we probably think the worst to protect ourselves for the worst case scenario. When is your scan Sam?

Lurkey, glad your appointment went well, when I mentioned my highest tested fsh was 13 the dr said that wasn't high, not great, but not a problem and still gave us a 50% success rate. I thought the bloods are usually back in a couple of weeks. With regard to weekend opening, you ring up prior to your period and they send the forms around to the blood clinic. ARGC is open at the weekends, but door entry only, no phonecalls, therefore if the worst comes to the worst you know a form can always be done if you pop in.  I was not sure when my period was going to start over a weekend so just phoned and asked for a form to be sent round there.  By the way, the queues at the weekend are awful, i mean queuing from around the corner from the blood clinic awful, the place is packed, I felt that the last time I had been in a confined space with that many woman all at once was when i was in a night club (many moons ago).

Nico you need to ring them, come on your an assertive woman, you need some answers.  When you say could of started your TX do you mean now this is not an option because you haven't had your test results.  God sorry I sound really bossy.  Can you give me a tip on icing a cake with coloured icing, do you buy the coloured icing or colour it yourself?

Lilly , congratulations, how did you manage on purchasing the drugs in the end, did it all work out?

Hi She-hulk, are you one of those star war people who likes comics, hey lets make sweeping generalisations here!

Hello to ktc and Mel and anyone I have missed.

Out bloody Sky keeps packing up, anyone got out of paying the £ 70 call out charge?

Sam x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Sam

Re: Sky...phone up and threaten to cancel.  It sometimes works is you are prepared to call their bluff, but so many people have cottoned on to it...you can guess the rest.  If you have Sky+, you can buy new boxes for £140 on the net now or get the version 2 Sky+ box on eBay, but you may end up paying a lot for a box that has no warranty, so go new if you have to.  If the engineer gives you a refurbed box they only have a 3 month warranty on them. 

Regarding my drugs, I ended up getting the Merional from them on a daily basis and managed to end up with none left over.  I only had 150 of Puregon left as well.

I got everything else from Fazeley.  I paid £63 I think for 3 weeks supply of Clexane, and then the Thyroxine and Dexamethasone were about £5 each.  I got my Pregnyl from there for £3.74 a box I think, vs £15 a box at ARGC, which I make a 500% mark up (but my maths are crap so who knows).  And then to cap it all, this morning they tried to sell me 3 boxes of Cyclogest for £60 (£20 each), which I got from Fazeley this afternoon for £10 a box.  

I also made them go through the whole invoice when they charged me for 9 blood tests this week just to make sure that there weren't any nasty surprises.

I also refused the ICSI based on the fact that we had 70% fertilisation last time, and they didn't even argue.  DH was very impressed.

Evening to everyone else, hope that you are all having a nice evening, even if it's still raining.

Lilyx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Lilly

Talking about assertive woman, go girl! As the other Sam has said, you would think they make enough money as it is, why make so much money on the drugs? I know he is obviously a business man and quite harden to this all, but your conscience would think, hang on a minute lets try and make these couples lives just that little bit easier and have a smaller mark up.  Is Puregon the same as Gonal f?  If you need notice for the other chemist, how much did you know to order in advance or did ARGC write your whole stimming drugs on a prescription?

I know that one of the doctors told me she logs onto the ARGC site, I wander if she has a good enough relationship with Mr T to advise him of peoples dissapointment with the clinic?

Thanks for the tip on Sky, i might cancel and my partner can reapply under his name?

Are you waiting for ET?

Cheers Sam x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Evening all or is that morning? Yeah it's morning. Film was fab - very high body count though. Jack Nicholson stole the show.

I am *DISGUSTED* with the ARGC's markup. It's ridiculous. Considering Fazeley also has a mark-up, the ARGC's must be humongous. Really hope I don not have to buy anything from them. At the Lister, my consultant gave me a prescription and advised me *not* to buy the meds from their pharmacy but to shop around for the best price I could get. No wonder Mr T's the richest doctor in London.

Pah - bedtime.

Oh sjc, I do like Star Wars too but much prefer my Marvel comics 
Night night
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

OMG - between 8 and 12pm you all became Mrs Angry! Have to agree - was only thinking (at 6 this morning when mind full of scans, blood tests and "I don't know what to do at ARGC because I am a new girl") that Sam's (sjc) point was right - am happy that they charge a bit more for the procedues/bloods etc (and we do more of them) but they could go a bit easier on the drug mark-ups. Please Mr T - we think you are fab   but some of us have already spent a fortune and all we want is a little bundle of our own...

Today is a new day - sun is shining and there is not a cloud in the sky. I am sooo lucky with my house as it has the most fantastic views over open countryside for miles yet I am only 3 miles from the M25 and 10 mins from a fast train to the smoke. Blah blah blah - why is that relevant? why am I selling the house?! God knows..

Boring day of house tidying for more viewers (and my Dad's new girlfiriend who is coming to dinner for the 1st time - so impt that I show her that oldest daughter has a fab house and that it is always like the ideal home exhibition  )

Other sam - how are you today? think sjc's points were good and worth considering
She - glad you said film was good - will go tomorrow maybe  
Nico - presume some of the cake is left?! Def call them up - Dr Amin told me today that they can chase any results if things are tight time-wise (plus I think the wait is really for Mr T to review?)
Lily - glad all good - thnx for advice on getting the drugs elsewhere, Do you know if they just deliver in London - would they come to Surrey do you think?

Later

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning

OK I'm going to call them re £780 blood on Monday , I'm so baffled with the drug thing I do know that at Guys hospital i was told that they are one of the cheepest places to get drugs as they order so much they can keep the price down i wonder if i still have the tel no of the comany that biked them over ill have a look.


CAKE , i get all my cake colours from Jane asher.com the are little pots of past that you mix with white icing she has the most amazing range you can get glitter for the top of fairy cakes as well its a fab web site you can also go to her shop of the kings road, I'm not a fan of the colours you get in the suppermarkets that are liquid, the colours are so artificial but Jane asher has violets and tangerine Christmas red, sorry its my Passion I love making cakes, i should get out a bit More.

Im going back to read post properly now ill be back.  sunny day in london and looking 4 ward to robin hood and come danceing tonite SAD but i love a sat nite in


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  

I'm glad you love your house this morning, and what are you cooking for dads new girl friend? i hope she is nice .

MY TX  just so we know where we all are this is what i hope to do , as we are opening the shop this month I am going to do my TX next AF and as i have 27 day cycle and got my AF last Tuesday it should be in the end Oct  last day i think Have been told short protocol which is no DR sniffing i think that has some thing to do with FHS or age not sure , i know some one that had long BFN short twin girls and her second was very different to her first long protocol but we are all different so i hoping short will work for me .  
What i don't under stand is i could have started this week as had AF but still have not got results of £780 so if i show high killers etc when do they treat it be for EC after EC Thats what i find odd i have not had any feed back about what drugs etc has Mr T already chosen my drugs ? if so can i get a list soon so i can have them ready for next AF or will they do a blood test on day one and go from there .

i;m sorry we are all in the same boat ans new argc clients but I feel very unsure as to what i am meant to be doing its like they make a phone call and then the file gets filed till you call them, may be should just call with a list of questions .

any hoo i will be starting nov short protocol so i must be on the same as one of you do any of you know yest if you are long or short??

pheww sorry bit rant rant i should be ranting to them not you

i love my ffs

are we clients or customers  teaser for the weekend


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Lukey
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Melmac
Egg








*Egg retrieval*
ktc
Lily








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Thx Rachel - K, can you move me to monitoring cycle? Thnx hun (how are your embies?)

Nico - I'm having short, flare protocol too. As I understand it, it goes like this : get back NK results, do hystoloadsamoney (if necessary) before AF, get AF, do Day 2 bloods - check FSH - if OK go ahead the that/the next day? Depending on results of your chicago tests you may need some tx starightaway and then some later. Don't worry - they will fill you in. It's all a bit weird for me too but I think we just need to trust in them (says she who will be freaking out in the next few weeks I'm sure)

LOL
xx

PS think we're patients!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ahhhhhh patients thank you i just could not think of the word thank you for that what is flare .?? ?/


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

no idea...guess it just means flare up your ovaries as opposed to down regging them.

God I've done so much tidying, Anthea Turner would give me the Turner prize  . Lovely Father has just called to say why don't we go out for dinner?!! I love him - just in time too as was about to go shopping. Also can now be perfect hostess to his new g/friend - who is nice even though posh! Dad was so swwet in the summer - my sister had her 2nd baby christened and he gave them some money for the baby. He's offered to pay for our Tx in the past but I have always said we would struggle on on our own (am I mad? ) anyway because I had no babies he gave me an envelope too saying I should have the same ....and it pretty much paid for the last tx - so kind and generous. What a lovely Dad. As typing this - actually worked out that he prob was trying to get the money to us but used my sis as an excuse so she (well, the baby) benefited unexpectedly. God I've gone on...and on....

L

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Morning all

Just heard from the embryologists - 8 have done their stuff which I'm happy with, so we will see what tomorrow brings.  

Regarding the drugs.  As I live ooop north, Fazeley is only a 20 min drive from me so I can pretty much get anything from them if they have it in stock, or like the Cyclogest they can get that the same day.  If you have a little time, they can usually get most things in the next day.  If you can't get there in person, they will deliver by registered post next day.  Their prices are pretty much the prices recommended in the British National Formulary, so there's little if any mark up.  

If you're in London, Rigcharm Pharmacy in Shadwell E1 (just opposite the tube station I think) offer pretty much the same service and prices.  

If you're on Puregon, then I got that from Calea Homecare which is part of Organon the manufacturer and they obviously have it in stock and will deliver next day by courier.  I was lucky this time because I had a 900iu cartridge left over from my last cycle and didn't need to get any more.

Hope that you are all well, and speak later

Lilyx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Melmac
Egg








*Egg retrieval*
Lily








*Embryo transfer*
KTC








*POAS*

Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Karen 

Ignore my last IM!! Let me know if you need any more help!

Rachel xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey, updated and you're now on monitoring.. yeh!!

Lily, great news hun.  I'm guessing you'll have an idea tomorrow of whether you'll have day 3 or day 5 transfer?

Just had a call (literally whilst typing) and I'm definitely going to the blast stage so ET on Monday.  I've got quite a lot of 8 and 9 cell embryos so looking good so far  

Lovely sun here, beats the rain!

K x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Brillint news K and Lily -yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah   

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

HI Rachel
Your suggestion in the PM worked fine; I tried it with preview but didn't actually post the list again.  Means I can keep the list up to date without you needing to unlock old threads in future.
thanks

K x

PS I guess pooey nappies is one of the joys


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Am back- tired and emotional. Will update later. Hugs...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Little Nell..    
Kx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nico... totally non fertility realted but I need your help hun!
Have you got a recipe for carrot cake you can let me have.  DH brought some home from the bakery last night and it was lush!  I fancied having a go but can't find a recipe in my zillions of cook books (even trustworthy Delia failed).  I'm quite a keen cook but cakes aren't really my thing so not too complicated?!

Cheers doll!

K x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ktc- go to delia smith online she has a great one for carrot cake that is low fat and uses quark for the topping- it is a winner at work. Off for a snooze with DH...


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I apologise before I start for this very long post: 

I can’t believe I did a huge list of personals yesterday and when I read the board yesterday afternoon I obviously hadn’t done it properly as it wasn’t there so here goes again.

Truly, I really glad you first appointment went so well and that you are excited, I can’t remember how many time I have visited the clinic now but I still feel excited every time I leave.  

Sam, I’m so sorry to hear about your lining, I do hope there is something that can be done, I’m sure there is. I shall keep a look out for any info that I can find and I’ll let you know.   

Welshbird, day 10 today, I’ve had two blood test this morning, the first at 8.00am,  I was actually the first in the blood place believe it or not. And the second test about 11.15am. I was speaking to a lady yesterday who was due to trigger on Thursday but Mr T wouldn’t let her as he didn’t think she had been drinking enough, she was on 2 litres of water and 1 litre of yogurt.  He told her she must drink between 3 and 4 litres (water) a day,   I saw her when I was there yesterday afternoon but couldn’t chat as she was with the nurse, so I’m not sure if she managed to trigger last night. Have a wonderful weekend, I hope the weather stays clear for you.

Ktc, I hope you are well, fantastic news about your follies; you have pretty much a football team and subs.  You are right about the return journey to the clinic I had to go back three times yesterday and I have been twice today.  Take care and good luck for Monday  .

She-hulk, At least it is a bit brighter today so you don’t have to hibernate, just in case you are at a loss for something exciting to do this weekend, my DP is taking me to the Excel centre tomorrow as there is a Cycle show on (Yippee   ) and apparently it will be great !! 

Lily, I hope you are feeling OK after your EC yesterday, 17 I a great number, fingers crossed for you.  I think my EC is due Tues or Weds next week, I’ll keep you posted though.  Just caught up on your latest Post, congrats on your 8 little ones.

Sjc, Thanks for the info on the cyclogest, I think I have about 15 left from my last cycle so I should be able to use them, every little helps as they say.  I hope you have dried out a bit now after your down pour yesterday it was pretty soggy in London too.  Next time you get a sky man to come out ask for him for a private number, most of them do private jobs for less than Sky charges.

Nico, maybe you should open yourself a little patisserie instead of another hairdressers, all your cakes sound so nice.

Lukey, Excellent news on your appointment Dr Amin is nice isn’t he and very informative.  It’s great went you get in quicker than you expected as it’s all so exciting.   I got my Chicago test back after a bout two week but I think they actually came in earlier, but they were in no rush to tell me as I had to defer my treatment for a month. They do do day 2 bloods at the weekend but they ask you to ring on the Friday if you think that you are going to come on on the Saturday, and yes the hysto can be a short notice.  Good luck with your dinner tonight, I’m sure you will impress the new girlfriend.

Hello to everyone else who I have missed xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Brilliant, thanks Mel.. now why didn't I think of going on-line    Have everything I need apart from the quark so have sent DH a text to tell him to pick some up on his way home (or else   ).

Hope you're doing OK and enjoyed your snooze  

K x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry - what's quark? May need to know to impress girlfriend even more...

Nell - glad you're back; sorry you're feeling pants (so to speak)
Mel - hello too - not long now...yippee!

DH mowing lawn bless

L

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

My DP has just mowed ours too, it looks so much better for its hair cut  

The clinic have just called my Oestradiol is 9524, so apart from the 125 puregon that I took this morning I have no more stimm drugs tonight, just the heparin. I have to go back for bloods in the morning and a scan and then more bloods at lunchtime.

blimey I'm really excited now    
Mel x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Way to go Mel!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Go Mel, Go Mel


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi this is easy peesy carrott cake



Cup (25oml) Vegetable Oil


1 1/3 (250gms) Brown Sugar 

3 Eggs

3 Cups Grated Carrots

2 ½ cups (375g) S.R.Flower 

½ teaspoon Bicarb Soda

teaspoon mixed spice 
30g Soft Butter

80g Cream Cheese

Lemon Rind

240g Icing Sugar

22cm deep round cake tin. 

Beat oil, sugar and eggs in small bowl until thick and creamy. 

Put mix in large bowl using wooden spoon and stir in carrot, nuts and dry ingredients. 

Bake in moderate oven for about 1 ¼ hours. Leave to stand for 5 mons and turn out onto rack. 

Beat butter, cream cheese and rind in small bowl then beat in icing sugar.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lots of love to you and your family nell .

fab news melmac cant wait till monday for you .

We have been to the Natural history musume today why is it that people have more than one child and then sreem at them in public places   

I now have a house full as MAD MAX from down the road and parents are comming to wach football and robin hood and have roast chicken why is it always my house 

lol must go


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

G'day everyone

Lukey, your view sounds lovely (from your house). Why are you moving if you don't mind me asking. Have a great evening tonight. Hope you won't be too tired from all the housework!!

Grrreat news Lily. Hurrah for your embies.

Woo hooooo, BT for you on Monday K! Not long now.

Aw little Nell. Big hugs to you hun.

Hello Mel. Missed you these last couple of days. How're feeling hon? 4 more stimming days left or has that changed? Yeah, feeling much perkier today. Must have been a sunflower in a former life I heard about the Excel bike show - we're only 15 mins away so might pop in. Mentioned it to DH this morning so it's a strong possibility. Lordy - how much water can a human being drink in a day? We aren't camels!! I doubt if I could drink 3 litres of water and a litre of milk a day. How are you doing it? I'll need a drip or something.

I agree with you on Nico opening a patisserie! How aboot it Nico?

Bet Welshburd's having a lovely weekend in the Cotswolds. Weather couldn't have been better!

But what on earth is quark? The only quark I know is Quark Express software.

Sam babe, how are you? Have PMed you.

Nico, bloody hell. Do you ever rest. But then if you are going to make roast chicken I'm not surprised you have a full house - everyone's just gonna go *CHOMP*! Why is the little kiddie Mad Max? Hysterical.

Got the breadmaker out last night when we'd returned from the cinema and set it all off for a nice rye loaf. Alas it failed to rise My fault as yeast and white flour were very out of date. Still the whole house smelt lovely

Time of a cuppa and doughnut.

C u all later I hope.
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Emotional time all round. Grandad was buried a year to the day, I had my surgery for the ectopic thing. It was a hard day all round, with reminders about what was not to be- my brother gave me a hug and reminded me I had not yet seen his new baby who was back home. I lost the plot and had a major meltdown in the restaurant- we were having a family dinner before we all went our seperate ways. I was sobbing hysterically- and had to apologise and explain it was all too raw...and I cannot do it just yet. Everything reminds me of what I had and lost  
Anyhow- I do have DH and that is something I am truly thankful for- he is my rock... 
On a **** note= our cellar flooded and all the stuff we got from his grans now has to be moved and sorted again!  
On a good note= we are cooking sunday roasts and having big butties with some mates tomorrow...

quark is a low fat cream cheese that is useful like yoghurt or cream cheese.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh nell poor you ,       sorry posted in middle of yours

have a nice eve lots of love nico X


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning

Lukey can not wait to here about your eve with your dads new partner, hope it went welland you all got on .

melmac , hope all goes well today do you have to pay for all these scans OR is it just the blood test now your this far down the line ?? I'm not sure I'm ready for the day to day structure of an argc IVF I really am going to have to slow down and stop. hope DH will understand he never stops either.

L'nell are you back in Germany now.  it sounds like you need some time to grieve for a few thing   

ktc how was the cake i have sent you recipe but sounds like i was to late, my one is very easy do try it next time. what day is ET are you going to do a 2ww diary of stay with us? or both and are you going to be off work? sorry if i should alredy know that but its all gose so fast and then we have a new home and bang i,v missed a chunk of gossip. and you know me never got the time too many cakes to bake and chickens to roast.


She hulk I have been asked to bake for a cafe just along from our new salon called brilliant kids cafe, it is a cafe and has art classes etc for children but I think It would be taking too much on as i would be running new shop cooking for them and she wants me to work in the cafe cooking lunch etc but it would be too much for me at the moment. Oh mad max is JJ school pal we were all quiet freindly until we went skiing together long story will have to tell that one over a glass of wine  

now who have i forgot Im not too godd at all this remembering 

welsh bird , having a nice time i;m sure  hope you have a moving date soon

Sam     hope your feeling ok bit of a kik in the teeth about your linning but stay positive sending you lots of love and remember you did get pregnany natrulay,  Oh if only we all had time on our side    .

to the rest of the gang lots of love 
.

just hered JJs little feet plodding in to wake up dh , I do love my step son but so need my own family


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, back in Germany and DH leaves early hours of tue morning. I am sure there is lots we have left untalked about this time...still we have friends round today and I need to tidy up and hide the infertility/sex books in the lounge. Not ready to explain that one just yet!!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Morning all

Just a quick one before I dash off to the in-laws for Sunday lunch.

We have 7 x 4 cell and 1 x 5 cell this morning.  They think unlikely that transfer will be tomorrow, and instead we will go for blast on Weds.

Gotta run, speak and catch up later

Lilyx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh Nell, sex books in the lounge.. that would get the gossip going    Glad you seem a bit more upbeat today  

Nico, thanks for the recipe.  I'd already got DH to buy the quark so I tried the low fat one Nell suggested.  Have to say, considering I'm not a cake cook, it was really nice and so easy to make.  The problem is that it's only me and DH eating it so I know I'm going to have to have will power and not eat the whole lot today!!  Have printed out your recipe and will have a go at it next time.  I'm going to be homey and try baking cakes every weekend... Nico, you've inspired me      

I'm still waiting for final confirmation but as of yesterday it was a blast transfer on Monday.  Haven't really thought about a 2ww diary, was planning on just staying with you guys    My lovely GP has signed me off for 2weeks from EC on Wednesday.  On the note it said gynaecological operation.  Now I told them in work that I was having a gynae procedure, and my boss being a man, went all red and didn't ask details!  Anyhow, yesterday I received a huge arrangement of flowers, with a get well message, from my department.  Don't know why but I felt awful.. I'm not ill (well, I was a bit after EC I guess), I'm just resting and praying my little embie will stay with me!  I think I may stay out of the office for the 2 weeks but I'll probably work from home from the back end of this week.  What's everyone else's plan for the 2ww? 

OK, the list... I've exchanged a few PM's with Rachel who is one of the moderaters for the IVF threads and she's kindly offered to put the list on the front page when she starts ARGC part 4 (which knowing our   won't be too long!).  Then if we send her a PM she'll update the list as and when its needed.  Thought this was a good idea as we'd always know where to find it as the up-to-date one will be on the 1st page   .  I said that I'd (or anyone else) will keep it up to date until the end of ARGC part 3 and then the most recent will be carried over by Rachel.  Which leads me to... Nell, you wonderful smiley queen and creator of the first list, do you have a smiley for pregnant (I'm thinking   here, the statistics are that at least a few of us should get a BFP  ) and perhaps one for 2ww (or is that the POAS one?). Just a thought.

OK, off to start the lunch (and persuade DH to mow the lawn to keep up with you all   )
catch up later

K x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lily (we posted at same time), that's good news, 4 cell is good at day 2    So I won't get to see you tomorrow  

I've just had a call, literally as I posted my last message.  I have ET booked for 11am in the morning... excited now!  Is anyone else going to be around ARGC at this time?

K x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

wow how eggggsiteing good luck for the morning XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Great news Lily on those embies - lots to choose from hopefully! Fingers crossed they keep growing and growing   
K - you too! Wow you must have loads of embies - 11 am? - we might bump into each other if I'm still there wating for a scan! What are you going to wear? Apart from your fertility-orange knickers of course    (which I don't need to see)
Nell - ho hun, you poor thing - but don't worry we all have these mad, bad and sad (that's what I call them) moments - am sure your family will understand - so much for you to go through and you would be a hero with no heart if you felt nothing  . Hoping you can manage a smile today. Didn't know DH was off soon - when is he back again?
She - mmmmmmmmmmmm that bread smell - been meaning to get a breadmaker for ages but keep forgetting, will get one next week 
Nico - you are the cake queen! Great to be asked to cook for the place down the road. But.... what we are really want to know is what happened on the skiiing holiday!   
Sam - how are you? Have you got anywhere with your deliberations - thinking of you  
Welshie - bet you had a great w/e in the sun - good timing. Are you back yet?
Mel - not long now - oo I'm excited for you!

Well - evening with girlfriend went well - v nice lady. I admit to being a little bit on edge all night as am a bit nervous about scan/bloods etc on Monday - so she probably thought I was a bit tetchy - hey ho! Anyway had lots of nice food - lovely whole camembert baked in the oven with lots of rustic bready things to dip in it to start with - and they all drunk like fish. Stayed off the wine as felt guilty  Today DH in v bad mood as hungoever and keep snapping at me - I REALLLY hate that   

Anyone else about tomorrow? Quick question - when I turn up for the scan and bloods do I report to the office or just sit down?


LOL

L
xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lukey, have they told you to go 8 - 10??  I've found it quickest to get bloods done at 7.30 when they open (your form is usually sent around), then back to ARGC by 7.40 so you're seen one of the first.  If you've got the morning free I wouldn't bother turning up for your scan til 9.30 -10.  Oh, and yes, report to the mad frenzy office when you get to ARGC: you usually need to put your name on a list at the desk to let them know you are there... then it's just sit, wait and read the metro!  Perhaps see you tomorrow 

Kx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thnx K - really good luck for tomorrow if we miss each other - if not, look forward to meeting you! Will prob be there about 9-9.30 as am not working at the mo (so early mornings are a no-no!) - they said they may send me for bloods if the wait is still too long, at that time, for the scans.

   

Lukey

xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

K good luck for your et tomorrow, sounds like your embryos are doing really well!

Bluegirl and lily good luck for yours too, are they also tomorrow?

Lukey the longest I ever waited was 2hrs and that was when I arrived at 9.30, mons and fris seem extra busy.good luck and as k says take something to read/listen to

hi to everyone else, mel good luck for ec it must be soon

egg
xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

just when you thought that Nico has a glam life Iv  just got back from the world conker champion ship in Hamstedheath.   

lamb in the oven red wine in hand (i must stop drinking) oh well tomorrow

good luck to all you girls for 2morrow

if i was not so busy with the new shop i would come and meet someone for coffee, but its got to stress 2 weeks till opening and still looks like a building site.. dh one large bucket of stress.no   for me this week


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, what a day today, I had bloods at 9.00am then I had a scan, I then  had to go back to the clinic for more blood at about 12.00. We then left to go to the Excel centre DP just paid £24.00 for us to get in when the clinic called and said I had to go straight back for another scan, so I left DP and hopped in a cab and went back for my second scan of the day, we stopped for some food on the way home but other than that we have just got in after leaving home at 7.15am.

Nico, I hope you enjoyed your roast dinner last night with MAD MAX!! I think that you are just going to have to explain to your DP that during the main two weeks of stimming things with you are going to be manic and that you can’t do everything that you are currently doing as well as maybe going to the clinic up to three times a day. I’m sure he will understand, and it will be good practice for when him, for when you do get pg you will be running around after your own little one.  Way to go Conker Girl  

She-Hulk (Alias Sunflower) The drinking is getting a bit easier I think I have stretched my bladder to the size of your beach ball, I try to go for little and often as apposed to downing large glasses which just go straight through me (tmi).  A drip and a commode would be good though!

Little Nell, I’m so sorry your are feeling so down, although it is hardly surprising with everything that you have been through, I do hope you are feeling stronger today.  

Lily, well done on the all your cells and great news about the blasts.

kts, I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, I think I will have probably not still be there at 1.00am but I will be thinking of you.

Lukey, I’m glad your evening with the new girlfriend went well, I loved baked Camembert, do you go to Browns by any chance?  For Bloods I usually go straight to the blood place, and either take a number (depending on how may people are there) or see the lady that works there and she will call you in.  At the clinic you have to report in, there is usually a sheet of paper where you put your name and tick Blood Scan or drugs and then they call you in order of arrival.

Egg, I’m not sure when my EC is I think it might well be Wednesday though, how are you getting on, do you know when yours will be?

Sam, I hope you are OK  

Take care all
xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Evening all, I hope that you are all well

Wow Nico, do you ever stop?  You sound like you live your life at 100mph all of the time!  I would phone up about your immune results tomorrow, it's probably just an oversight.  When I enquired about mine, the girls had one of the doctors ring me back within an hour to go through them with me.  

Mel, sounds like you are getting close.  Here's some          for you.  If you are in on Wednesday you will have probably gone by the time I get there.  

K, good luck for tomorrow hun.  When is your test date?  I must be 2 days before mine.

Lukey, sounds like a fab meal.  Mondays seem to be quite a busy day, and if it goes Pete Tong early on, you could be there for a while if you get there later.  Take plenty of reading material.  

She-Hulk, my bladder also feels like your beach ball, but I am also having a few problems with constipation now that I am on the Cyclogest.  

Nell, I am so sorry that you have been through such a lot lately.  Here's   for you.

Hope that everyone else is fine.

Speak soon

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey all, so ,much chatting!!
Enjoying my last few days with dh before he has to leave...will type more tomorrow....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all

Thinking of you today *K*.

Dashing off to meeting but will write later.

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Good luck ktc


----------



## Blue girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck KTC !!!

Nico : your cake recipe sounds yumm..i think i am going to make my DH's fav carrot cake..soon *ish* so lousy at baking i am


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Sam,

I have had a little rummage around this morning and found a few quotes on various different sites, which might help. Don't forget we are all here for you if you want to talks to us. 

I too had womb lining problems which even caused a miscarriage but this time I was on oestrogen as suggested and had acupuncture and had a whopping 12mm endometrium instead of my usual thin lining. I didn't try anything else, but my dose of oestrogen was quite high (but then I don't produce much naturally) This cycle was successful and I'm 16 weeks pregnant with twins!

Oral oestradiol valerate tablets (Progynova) are given for 10 - 14 days, at a dose of 6mg daily (3 x 2mg tablets), to thicken the womb lining (endometrium).

HRT patches (to try to thicken womb lining)

I believe 80mg asprin is good to aid implantation and thicken lining of womb

Taking oestrogen only HRT makes the womb lining thicken

so I can stay on the Estrace for a little while longer to see if we can get my lining to thicken up some more. So, I'm upping my Estrace again and going back for another ultrasound on Wednesday


Mel
xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages of support, they are very much appreciated.  I've stayed away from the board for a few days because I've been licking my wounds so to speak.  This is such a positive board at the moment and I don't want to bring you all down too.

Thanks for all the research you have done on my behalf girls, I am touched.  Problem is that most of these treatments (such as HRT) need to be done in an IVF cycle because the HRT stops you from ovulating.  And the ARGC do not recommend I cycle because they think the chances of success are too low.  So really my only hope is Viagra.  But I have another scan tomorrow so will see what they say then.

K - Good luck today.

Mel - I did the HRT regimine when I did my FETS and it did work in thickening my lining.  When I cycled my lining was always 8mm in fact 9mm on a natural cycle.  I actually admire the doctor at the ARGC for giving me the facts as he seems them straight.  The last two clinics I have had treatment at have always been more than encouraging about my lining but maybe they have just been pulling the wool over my eyes.

Does anyone know if the ARGC does surrogacy?

We have put our house up for sale today as the past few years of treatment has just crippled us.  I'll be sad to go but it will also be a new beginning for us.

Well I'll let you know how I get on after my scan tomorrow.  We'll have to make some decisions then.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls hope every thing went well for girls who were at clinic today,

I have just called to ask about my £780 blood test 4 weeks and not even a phone call and they did not seen to know what was going on and said she wouldn have to go and ask Mr T , and call me back so non the wiser unless the results are so bad she can not tell me her self

not had the easyest of days with DH been slamming phones down on each other all day battleing with builders and staff not turning up for work , however its not my fault  it always ends up being me thats to blame feel battered

looking forward to one of you having some good news for tonite

nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello all

Sam, good luck for tomorrow, we're all rooting for you     

Nico, the girls can't interpret the results, so one of the doctors has to call you and talk you through it.

K, hope that it went well for you today.

Mel, hope that you are going well.

The news from me is that the embies are still going well, and this morning we had 2x7 cell, 5x8 cell & 1 x10 cell, so no ET today and they will call me again in the morning. It's looking like day 5, I'm so excited.

Back to work <sigh> Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello lovelies

Well Nico can't offer loads of good news but did have a good day at ARGC - scan good for mid-cycle, met someone from the ICSI thread, managed to miss K BUT now awaiting my blood phone call. Had the 19 vials of bloods taken so running on the ginger, apple and carrot juice I had at lunch time I think!  

Nico - bad day for you then?! You have soo much on no wonder it's all going pear-shaped. Hope tomorrow is a bit better for you all   . Doing any cakes tomight?! Hope you get the call soon about the £780 bloods   
Sam - completely understand that you wanted some time to yourself - but you do know that being on here is about the support, WHENEVER you need it, good news or  not? - you will not bring any of us down I am sure of that - Am I right girls?!  Hope tomorrow goes OK and that you get a chance to have a chat with someone to help you to come to the decision that is right for you. Brave to be selling the house - will you move far?   
Nell - enjoy last few days with DH      
B/girl - nice to see you back - how are you doing?
Mel - were you there today? Is it on for Wed?
Lily - Great news on the embies! Thnx for you advice about ARGC - took loads to read but was v lucky only had to wait 1/2 hour for the scan and then 15 mins for the bloods
K - soo mad I missed you - just replying to your text(s) as I type - had me laughing! Hoping the next 2 weeks is very quick!   

Will pop on later to let you know if the bloods were Ok or not..

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

no cakes this week i got on the   this morning. whoops!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

bloods all in normal range - but they want to test progesterone again in a few days (bit lower than they would like) so back up there again on Thurs - not surprised as convinced this is a bit of a problem for me...

Later

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lukey- my progesterone seemed to be low this cycle. Interestingly I think it may have been like this before. I do tend to spot before AF and have never made it past 11 days post transfer...so not even supplementing with progesterone stops AF!
DH goes at 0400hr- boohoo- off for some mega big hugs...will no doubt be back on here like a rash once he has gone.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I never got al call back fron ARGC 

Dh not home yet he is doing something with a cement mixer at new shop.

also not sure we will have the money to start tx in november , and christmas would be a silly time feel a bit like i have let DH down thinking about my tx when i should be thinking about new shop as it will be the shop that will pay for it in the long run

I think things will look better in the morning


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

where is he going this time nell


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh Nico - don't feel like that - am sure your DH wants a little bub just as much as you - there never seems to be agood time for anything anymore does there? - our lives are soo busy. Look at this thread - 3 of us moving house and doing Tx (we are Mad), you with a new shop, Nell with DH who is here on and off (though v brave for serving the nation  ) etc etc. You are right, you do have to remember there are other things in life as well as Tx (I'm v bad - have to remember that DH is the only earner and is soon to be in a new job - v stressful for him) - BUT : we are no spring chickens any more and if we want a baby we need to get on with it (having said that a month or two prob doesn't make too much difference) - don;t be hard on yourself  

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- Lukey is right....wise lukey! Take some time out, your life reads like superwoman!! I was not happy that we HAD to take 6 months off but it has given me time to sort my weight out, get a bit more mentally stoked so it has not been wasted as such. DH is off back to Iraq to finish his tour of duty....and his first week back we are at ARGC to find out the score for us cycling with them.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

yor right  Lukey  

may be we have all come together for a reason ...... to help eachother thouh the bad times we are all going throgh at the moment, thank you    


nico


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

just think .... you could be Welshie having to live with the in-laws   

WHERE ARE YOU WELSHIE?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

tee hee your right poor thing   

where is she ,


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

....chasing sheep or something?!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Oy! I heard that about the sheep !!!!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

So much   again girlies.

Catching up slowly but wanted to ask a question whilst you are all logged on.

On Thursday - D13, at my scan, had a big follie.  Have been using pee-sticks over weekend trying to spot Ov.  Everyday one pale line (next to arrow) and one darker line, ie no surge, except Saturday morning when I had two equally dark lines.  This was D15 and I expected Ov on Saturday, also had sharp pain in left hand side.

Only I thought, when pee stick detected surge there was a dark and a pale line (just the other way round)

Any advice from the advanced pee stickers would be most gratefully received

Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

welshie- positive peestick is when the control and the test line are as dark as each other or the test line is darker. Mine tend to be equal darkness, as it was this cycle. Only one day + and it is best to test pee early evening for OPK's as most of us ovulate early hours of the morning when it occurs.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, this is turning into a bit of a Desperate Housewives thread - mad rants and cake recipes     - I have missed so much !!

Nell-   your time with DH seems to have gone so quickly, and with everything that happened at the weekend it seems he is going too soon, I can't imagine how difficult the next few days will be but its countdown time to November now. Will be thinking of you.

Nico, don't be too hard on yourself, Lukey is right when she points out that although tx is not the 'be all and end all' - none of us are spring chickens. Although I think my DH is very supportive I still always feel that I have to put up a good case for the timing of tx - he always wants to put it off until ....  we moved house, he's settled into his new job, after Xmas, when we've had a holiday etc etc.  and I've realised that life goes on, these other things will always be there and I have to do what I need to do.  If, miracle of miracles I get pg we will also have to work out how to fit babies and children into our hectic lives and everyone else seems to manage to do it.  You will know when the time feels right for you.  I think you are right when you said we have all found each other on this site for a reason.  

Mel, well I know you didn't want to attend the bike show, but how did you manage to get the ARGC to call you to go back for another 'scan'    Seriously, glad to hear its all going well and EC is imminent.

Lukey, Congratulations on joining the monitoring cycle.  I missed so much in the last couple of days - its all going really fast now.  Glad it went well with your Dad's GF - he sounds like a sweetie.  Can't remember, was it you that asked how quick the Chicago tests came back?  I had mine done on a Monday and the results were pinned to my notes when I went back the following Thursday - though Mr. T hadn't seen them.

Sam, I really hope that there is a way for you to go forward, no-one should be in a position that offers no alternatives.  I not sure I can add anything that the girls haven't already said, just don't forget that we are always here if you need to talk. 

Sjc - thank you for the tips on the clinic.  Its always so helpful to hear about someone elses experience 

Lily - Congratulations on your embies, you did so well

she, had to laugh, you and my DH could get together and swap comic books ('cept I'm not allowed to call them that, they're 'Graphic Novels' apparently, he is such a nerd sometimes   ) We have a big collection of Daredevil, X-men etc keep meaning to take them down to the charity shop but worried I might scare them.

ktc - hope it all went well today and sending you some sticky vibes and baby dust       


We had a lovely wkd in Broadway, beautiful sunny weather, long walks with pooch, fab food, great hotel - spent too much money on new handbag and trousers  but back to reality - or rather, parents house - and waiting for furniture to be delivered on Wednesday - yippee !! - 'cept that builders still in house.  Whats with these guys, they are going to be claiming squatters rights soon.  

Must away to my tiny bed for have early start in the moning.

Love to you all
Welshbird x

Nell - just seen you response to my question.  Thank you so much.  I thought when I saw the 2 dark lines it must be a +ve for surge but thats not how it explained it on the little sheet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Welshie - as nell says the lines should be about the same in colour - I had my surge Sat am - tested Fri pm - nothing, and also tested Sat evening (ie after surge) - nothing. Does it really come and go in 24 hours? - just shows you have to catch it at the right time. Did you go to The Lygon Arms - went ages ago and had fab time - nice pool if I remember rightly?

L

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

goooooooooood morning

  to Nell My DH is driving me mad but i could not stand him going away so far all my love and remember we are here for you day and night.

I was just thinking if any one wanted to join out little chats they would not have a clue what was going on I feel we all know each other so well now I feel i can share my worries about TX and the stress of my daily life.
and hope too to help any of you to off load your troubles 

I hope you all feel the same and i hope i don't dump too much stuff on you 2"weeks to day the shop will be open and the other one closed      but then i can move on i hope.

have a pile of paperwork and calls to make today all from home so i am about to have pouched egg on toast set me up for the day ill be looking in and out for news of your appointments 

Sam have you got a scan today     hope its good news and you can ask a few More ?'s

love nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning morning

How are we today?

*K*, hope you are taking it easy and are resting up now that your blasties are on board.

*Welshie*, gee, shame you missed the bike show  Gosh, think I liiiike your DH. And on *no * account should you get rid of his comics. My mum got rid of mine and my brothers (we had a huge stack) when we were both teenagers and we've still not forgiven her. I too like Daredevil, Xmen, Cloak and Dagger and Dr Strange. When will your builders be done? Can't be long now (hopefully)

Lukey, how's it going? Great news on your bloods. Just the pro on Thurs then? Best of luck with that one.

*Mel  * baby, not long now eh? Is it day 12 of stimms for you? Do you feel like a bit of a washing machine with all that liquid sloshing round? Bet your eggies are super!

Mmm, *Nico*, what did happen on the skiing trip? Hope things are looking better this morning  Hope the new shop opening is on target. Try not to stress about it too much. I know the feeling about tx - am seriously thinking about starting it at the beginning of next year after crimbo. Speaking of which, has anybody started shopping yet? I am dreading this year's christmas shop as we have so many kiddies to buy pressies for. I have a new niece and nephew!

*Lilypie*, prune juice (not too much) is good for constipation. It always works for me  Yaaay, for your embies! When will they be going back home?

*Sam*, best of luck with your scan today. Fingers are crossed tightly for you hunny.

Hello *Egg* - it's been a while. How're you?

*Little Nell*, hope you got your dose of mega hugs  By the way, where do you get all those fantastic smilies?

Bit of a bummer on the skiing front as the gang we usually go with are deciding where to go next year and I'm hoping to be preggers by then so won't be able to go but equally can't tell them why. But on the plus front, DH has instructed me to sort out a holiday somewhere sunny - hurrah. We haven't been away properly since January.

Gosh, must run and have a shower as builders will be here soon. It wouldn't do for me to open the door in bathrobe and slippers 

hugs and kisses
*
She-Hulk
xxxxx*


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All, 

Hi Sam, it was interesting what you said about your lining as I have always been lead to believe that 8-9mm wasn’t a problem, I know they like it a little thicker but I have read about ladies on here who have much thinner linings but still go ahead with treatment.  I do think it is good that the ARGC are being honest with you and how hard that must be, but please don’t give up hope just yet. Good Luck today and let us know how you get on.

Nico, I’d give the clinic another ring today about you test results, especially if you do want to start treatment soon.  Don’t think that you have let your DH down, this is very important, and we are of course all multi tasking women, so thinking about the shop and tx is not a problem  , if you do have to delay at least it will give you a chance to get you and DH into optimal health, lots of wheatgrass and vits  .  Please don’t ever feel bad about ranting to us, that is what we are here for   .  Good luck with your paper work.

Lily, great news on your embies, I’ve never managed to get to the blast stage, so well done you.  

Lukey, Yes I was at the clinic today, I popped in at lunchtime to get a yellow form for 2nd blood test and then I was back at 5.00 for another scan, what time were you there? I have adopted the ktc rule and I know wear my trainers everyday, they are black adidas ones, I don’t’ even bother taking my shoes to the office now unless I have a meeting. I think that my EC will now be on Thursday, so I will be there then hopefully. Good luck for the Prog test. 

Little Nell, I hope you are OK now DH has gone again, were all here for you with virtual hugs whenever you need one.    

Welshbird, I can’t really remember my pee stick days, but from what I do remember mine OV line was a little darker then the other.  It was a bit of luck about the clinics call on Sunday although DP wasn’t a happy bunny as it isn’t nice have to walk round a show on your own, bless him, he was really looking forward to it as well.  Still I bought him some chocolate caterpillars from M&S this morning to make up for it  

ktc, I hope you got on well yesterday and that you are resting with your feet int here air   

She-Hulk, I am sloshing, I couldn't get hold of any skimmed milk yesterday and drank a choc milkshake which was horrible, so I felt pretty rough last night, I'm nearly at 4 lts of water now but I think that is my limit.  I'm on day 13 today so hopefully I'll get the nod for the trigger tonight.

Three trips yesterday and still no trigger aaaaarrrrhhhhhh   , I have been back again this morning and they have promised to call me asap to let me know if I have to go back at lunchtime.  I am supposed to be on a two day Microsoft conference starting yesterday with my new boss in Reading but haven't managed to get there yet, it would be good if I could at least fit in a couple of hours this afternoon. My new boss has also arranged a 1 day conference at Cisco next week which I also now don't think I can go on as it Will be just after ET. (I work in IT if you hadn't already guessed  , I promise I don't own and anorak though) I know he has said that the tx is the most important thing, but you know when you have to keep cancelling appointments it doesn't look good especially as he doesn't know me very well.  Any work rant over with   .  I'll keep you up to date on when ec will  be.

 and everyone else.
Mel x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

morning all...
DH left at 0430hr today. I feel tired and a wee bit emotional.... and I know he was fighting back bloke tears when he hugged me as he left. Work is manic- chickenpox outbreak, and the weather is poo, so not much chance of an easy day. got some lunch that DH prepared and he has left me a card for our anniversary end of this month. 3 years married it will be!! spent most of it apart but we make the best of the time we do have.
I think we are lucky to have found such a great gang, from all locations and walks of life and a great place to hang out. Just hope I get to meet some of you in the flesh- green flesh for SHE!! Counting down the days now....DH gets back on the sat, and on the Mon we have our appt. Do you think we can get some nooky in?!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and I promise to be a better poster from hereon in, no distractions now DH has gone..


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

what a busy morning


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice to have DH distractions Nell  .  How long will he be away for?

Had the strangest dream last night - DH and I were in bed having a threesome with some uknown man   . I blame it on Life Begins!  DH was not impressed when I told him this morning  

Hope you'll be getting trigger happy tonite Mel. How exciting!

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my goodness... only been away a day and so much to catch up on!

*Lukey* thanks for the text-chat yesterday. Can't believe we were sat practically next to each other in LPQ and didn't realise!! But I know what you look like now so watch out for next time 

*Sam* hope you're staying positive my dear  don't give up yet, and as Nico said, we're all here.

*Little Nell*, hope you had a good time with DH even though the weekend was difficult. I know you'd rather be occupied by DH that entertaining us with your laughter but it's really good to have you back 

*Mel * it can't be long now! Have you had the call to trigger yet? So hope it's soon for you. Love the fact you are following my fashion trend in trainers   it really makes a difference, especially if you're running about for repeat bloods and scans!

*Lilly * great news on the embies. Fingers crossed they move on to blast and you can have your transfer tomorrow  

*Egg * how are you? Thanks for the tip with the gestone injections. I was in such a panic last night after DH gave me the injection it looked like it had all come out but in reflection I doubt very much that it had.

*She hulk* hi hun.. my stomach is now the size of your ball. I can't believe how much it has swollen in past 3 weeks... let's hope it swells for nest 9 months 
*
Nico* you have got to SLOW DOWN hun  I thought I packed a lot into my life but you totally surpass me. Let someone else worry for a change. Take out some 'me' time without DH and JJ, might do you a load of good. Have you called the clinic about your bloods yet? I always found it easier to call early afternoon as they don't seem so busy. By the way I love the nickname JJ.. that's my DS's nickname too... my JJ is only a year younger than yours... a thought... next summer when we both have little ones (positive thinking ) we should meet up in London with the little ones and our JJ's  .

*Welshbird * glad you had a lovely weekend.

*Gracie * you still around hun?

Well, my little embies are on board safely  I had 2 really good blasts put back so now I have to just wait  I'm on gestone and clexane injections, and asprin and dexa-something (too lazy to get up and look at what it's called!) tablets. To be honest, not totally sure what they are for (apart from the gestone) but if MrT says I need them then I'll take them   Just trying to do nothing, just have my feet up resting.

Catch up later and sorry if I've missed anyone!

Kx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ktc- dexamethasone is my guess. Joys of being medical...I know most things, and that I think is a bad thing! Embies are now settling in so just chill and what will be, will be eh?!
Will try to find some more joyously naughty smilies for you all to peruse. Since DH has been home I have put on over 2kg, so I am back to slimfast shakes!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

What a cute idea of meeting up with little ones in tow - awww. Roll on summer!  I guess you have to keep up the fluid intake K as you had such a huge harvest! I guess you'll be in jogging bottoms for a wee while then if your tum is almost as big as my ball!!  Yikes!

As a matter of interest, what stimming meds were you on K, Mel and Lily?  My lovley GP is happy to pay for my meds so hopefully I'll be able to wrestle a prescription from the ARGC.

Feeling AF pains today (for once very welcome). Hopefully   will make an appearance tomorrow (fingers crossed) then I can get monitoring.

Nell, didn't realise your DH was back this weekend. There's always time for luuuurrrrrrrrrrve surely  

Nico, have you heard from ARGC yet re: Chicago tests?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

green thang- DH is now on a flight back to you know where that is hot and feisty. next time I see him will be few days before our appt in Nov, which is why I am wondering if we can get some luurving in as he will have to produce a sample on the mon. So no action for me till then, unless you count BOB.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 
she-
no have not herd from clininc re blood test yet, when i asked about GP paying for drugs they were fine they did say something about paying up front and then claiming it back but not sure what way round it was.

ktc My JJ is called so as his real name is Jacob-Jude, we don't have him this weekend so we have sunday to our self. but we will both be at work on Saturday.

have just cycled down to the bank and back and i am all hot and wobbly legs up hill all the way home.

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

who is bob or do i not want to know


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh I can guess who BOB is   

Nico, my DS's first 2 names are also J-J hence his nickname.  In fact we chose his first name to be a J as we liked the nickname JJ (my DH middle name is James so we were always going to use that if we had a boy).  A sunday to just you and DH sounds good  

She-Hulk.  I was on puregon, then puregon & merional, then just puregon. but because I was responding so well I had about 4 days off injections.  I was really light on meds, I only used a 900 puregon, a 300 puregon and part of a 300 puregon, and 2 vials of merional.  I bought mine from ARGC which I know aren't the cheapest but it really was the most convenient for me as I bought the first lot and then only had to pick up 1 further lot.  Not sure how the prescription will work as meds are changed almost daily,  but as your GP is helping you out it's worth explaining this to ARGC and perhaps they can help.  I've always found all the staff really friendly and easy to talk to.

K x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Kewl - cheers K.

Little Nell, DH needs to abstain for 3 days so I guess no nook nooks till after your appointment  
But who is BOB


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Melmac
Egg








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*
Lily








*2WW*

KTC
Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Yasmina, Mimi, hope you are both ok. Hope you both had a BFP!

Kx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ktc  do the argc leave you alone on your 2ww or are you still doing blood and drugs??

im going to call them now re £780 blood


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I also need to know who BOB is, although I think I can guess  

She-hulk, I was on 300 Merinal and 150 Puregon for the first few days and then they changed it to 300 puregon and 150 Merinal, for a couple of days.  I then had 225 Puregon one day and 125 Puregon then next which was Saturday and I haven't had any since, although I am still having the Heparin injections nightly as well as Aspirin and steroids each morning.
I actually have 300 merinal spare and about 600 puregon still in my pen, so not sure what to do with them really.  My doc paid for half my first treatment which was fine as I wasn't at ARGC at the time and knew what I was going to be taking, if you just explain to ARGC at the beginning they might just give you a perscription to cover you albeit a little too much.

Well the clinic have called and I have to go back for another blood test at 3.30 this afternoon, which will probably be followed by another scan at 5.00pm.  I must admit I have certainly had my monies worth with the amount of scans I have had.

Catch ya all later
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just a quick update - will catch up on all your many many posts later.  My lining had increased though not by much so while I was pleased the doctor's weren't particularly impressed.  However, they didn't mention the hyst again at this stage so I am happy about that.  Doing another monitoring cycle but this time with Viagra to see if that makes any difference.  

Sam


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

You sure are a to-ing and a fro-ing Mel! 

Great news Sam. I'm sure the Viagra will improve your lining tremendously.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

That's great Sam.  Hopefully viagra will help

Mel, gosh you really have had your monies worth!!  Good job you work in London.

Nico, yes I think ARGC leave you alone on your 2ww.  They just give you a date to go back in and have bloods for a pregnancy test.

K x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Fab news Sam, here's to Viagra  

I've just been back for my bloods and they have said that they don't think that I need another scan and will just call me later, although I'm going hang around in the west end till 5.00 as I don't want to head off back to the city and then have to come back again.

So with any luck I may get the big trigg tonight, one thing I have noticed in the clinic is that people have lessons on how to have the trigger, I didn't  get that, K, did you have that? When I heard a nurse talking the other day she was saying you have to do it in the bum or thigh, is that right or did you do your in the tummy as norm?
Mel
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just to bring the smut level up. BOB is battery operated boyfriend  

Just finished work and pooped. Need to eat and do some chilling out. House feels very empty without DHH around...and no hugs as I walk in the door


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Mel hope you can have the trigger soon, wow you've had alot of scans, did they say why?  I didn't get any training for the trigger but have had it before in previous cycles so assume they knew what i was doing!  I gave it in my tummy as thats what I always have done, its always worked!
Sam I had viagra, it made my lining grow 5mm in just 3 days!  definitely worth a try but makes you feel a bit odd at times.
K, I saw your msg, I did wonder if you meant gestone!  
Lily good luck for tomorrow

egg
xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

STILL no call from Argc re blood test £780 thank you very much>>>.......... some one was ment to call yesterday and again i called to day but no call back., it has been 4 weeks

be back later nico..... is it only tuesday , just looked at clock and i have missed lunch better go and have a scooby snack   . 
nico


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow! what a lot of   today.

Nell, I so hope the next four weeks go by quickly  - but not sure that Slimfast and BOB are the way to go   - surely he's more fun with cake, chocolate and wine    

She - Somewhere sunny in January sounds a whole lot nicer than skiing.  Lazing around by the pool when its grey and miserable over here.  Where do you think you will you go?  while I was busy Dysoning the house ready for the furniture tomorrow, DH was busy reading latest purchase; Ghostrider!  Christmas shopping, thats really scarey  

Nico, have you heard about your bloods yet?

Sam, so pleased they are trying Viagra with you

Mel - how frustrating for you, I hope they can give you some answers at your 5pm scan. Can't believe how much fluid you're drinking.  I was in jogging bottoms for around three weeks during my last tx, apart from feeling really cumbersome its not a good look for me, so definitely not looking forward to that bit of it, but it quickly subsides after EC.  Mmmmm, chocolate caterpillars, will keep my eyes open for them next time I'm in M&S


ktc - loads of sticky vibes for you and your little embies, may the next two weeks whizz by for you.       


Lily,     good luck for transfer  


Lukey - it was The Lygon Arms    very nice pool.  Broadway is really pretty

Well I had some bad news today,    - was hoping to have my HLM done in the next few days and start tx next AF (due October21) but they cannot fit me in.  Too busy    So I have to wait a whole month (don't these people know how long a month is to us    )

I will have the HLM around end of Oct and start tx, hopefully !!!!! , around Nov 17th - which means test date will be 2 weeks before Christmas.  Not great!  Well, thats my rant over.  

Speak to you ladies later,
Take care, Love Welshbird x

Hi to gracie, truly, egg and sjc


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nico, we posted at the same time, can't believe they haven't managed to get back to you yet.  If one of the girls could let you know if it has been reviewed it would be a help at least.  Is this something they would only discuss with you at an appt. ?  I'm very frustrated with them today so I won't go on


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nico & Welshie

No, they will discuss over the phone

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welsh--
what is a HLM is it a hiystocostalot who cant fit you in ?? the argc?

may be they wont fit me in as i have to make app for hiystocostalot by the end of nov as well

fill me in


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nico, I'm sure if you've made an appt you're fine.  I was never told to make it weeks in advance.  The way it was described to me, when I went for my initial consult, is that I went step by step, and after my monitoring cycle, during which they would do the HLM, I could go straight onto tx on Day1 or 2 of my next cycle.  At my mid-cycle scan the doctor confirmed that I would need a HLM (yes, your word - histoloadsamoney!) and to make an appt.  I was really shocked when Jenny at ARGC rang me back and said she couldn't fit me in before my next AF - I do have an appt now, its for Nov 3rd but I'm really fed up


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh my god , I have not made the appointment so i will not be able to start next af either , i was told to call jenny but i'm waiting on my blood   bugger poop poo wee bum  I know FF will not print nasty words but make waht you will of that Im sure it will be changed . 

I'm fed up now to welshy I wonder if i will get a cancelation as im in london my next AF due 1st week in nov  

not a good end to the day
nico


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nico, give them a call tomorrow to make your appt.  Its the next week that I needed to have it done to be able to cycle next month.  For end of November you will probably be fine.  Apparently if you are doing flare protocol (thats the short) then the HLM needs to be done 10 days before AF is due.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I WILL CALL them in the morning but i need my hystocostalot in oct  as af due 2nd nov

Any hooo just off for a site meeting at the shop Looooooovley

pip pip tally ho


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Bl**dy HELL!!                           
I don't know, a girl goes to The Sanctuary for the day (I know - it was FAB!!) and you lot are the busiest ever!...and you've gone all neat on me as well - names in colour and bold etc...

Nico - you did make me laugh with your wobbly legs uphill comment   .....and you made me cry with your "we are all on here for a reason" one   - what a  lovely thing to say and I agree completely (plus - who else would put up with our chatter?!). Hoep you get the blood test results soon and the HLM booked ASAP - must do mine in fact - thnx for inside info Welshie.
Welshie - sorry you can't go sooner but great news as we (FSH depending) will be buds  Hoooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
Sam - some good news today then? - excellent. I really think you will se a difference with the love pill   
Lily - hope all good with the embies - what stage are they now?
K - bet you're bored already? Still huffing anf puffing that I missed you   - these are for you   
Nell - BOB is the boy! Hope you're not too sad with DH now on his way  
Mel - blimey talk about hanging on in there - surely you must be triggering tonight? I triggered in my tum all 5 times - so that's why I always got a  BFN?!!   . Let us know what they say...
Egg - how are your follies doing - forgotten your timetable 
She - I am so worried about you and the comics - you are already green and scarey isn't that enough for you, you mad girl. When are you starting Tx by the way?

Welshie - there's no way I'm going to be starting end of this month then   (which is OK really as going to Corwall then.....with in-laws  ). So I think I need to book an HLM and then start mid Nov like you. Good job one of us is on the case. Anyway -l ovely day swanning about doing s*d all - pampering, latte, swim, facial, lunch, tea - oh is was so nice and went with lovely friend who has helped me though all the woes. Now v tired, headache (from steam room) and DH on way back from airport hungry. Should really  tonight, am sure will get second wind 

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Burlimey- I go to watch Judge Judy- who should be green and scary too- and there is a chatter explosion! 
HLM- eek had not even considered that one. How the heck am I going to configure all that in. Maybe I should write to them and get them to tell me what I can get done and when...not got a lot of time to play with! My appt is 20 Nov which should make me roundabout cycle day 4. Hmmm...I intend to get my FSH checked, and hoping that the treatment I had in USA and the wheatgrass has kicked in.
Whilst I am sure those who have to wait to cycle are p-d off, from a purely selfish point of view I am looking forward to not being on my tod sat in the ARGC treatment conveyor belt....


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening all,

I am trying to keep up with all these messages but it is proving impossible.  So much is going on, so I apologise if I miss anybody or anything.

Nico - It is about time you get your blood tests results.  Sounds very much to me like they have lost them!!!  The nurse phoned me with my results after Mr T had reviewed them.  I would def phone and get your hyst booked as there was one upset woman in there today who couldn't get fitted in when she wanted (that wasn't you was it Welshie - were you there today?).

Lily - Good luck.

Egg - Did you use the viagra when cycling or with a natural cycle?

Nell - I am sure there will be a few others joining this threat by the time you start tx.

Hello to everyone else.  I'm going to have to start logging on a lot more if I want to keep up, I've got a bit behind.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  i went to the sanctury  once and it drove me mad sitting about all day doing nothing I was with my mum may be if i was with one of my FFs i would have been able to enjoy.

DH all stresses and trying to compose letter to clients better go assist.

love to you all     NICO


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

sam -when cycling, from day 2 of stims to day of trigger
egg
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wot is all this about She-Hulk being scary - one is not in the least bit. Only when provoked  

DH took me out for lovely dinner doon the road - we are both stuffed. Watching Rear Enders which has got to be the most miserable soap.

So that's where you've been Lukey - swanning about. Did you have a go on the swing??

Gawd I am so full I and sleep I can hardly type.

Night night
xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

OOOH!       More cycle buddies if I wait - that has cheered me up a lot actually    I should be starting anywhere between 11-17 November, depending on length of next 2 cycles.  Lots of coffees at LPQ  - Nell included   

Feel really bad for my parents though, they have just booked a holiday (yesterday, in fact) planned not to interfere with October/November tx - so they could look after my dog whilst I'm on daily scans & staying in London & then I would have theirs afterwards when they were away.  Now, it looks like I will be injecting the week they are away, and they will have to put their pooch in jail for a week.  Not sure what to do with my boy  

Sam, that wasn't me.  Was ranting and raving and getting upset on Welsh hillside.  I had to laugh when I read your last post - taken out of context, the sentence "Egg - Did you use the viagra when cycling" could be taken completely the wrong way    Really keeping my fingers crossed for you with 'the love pill' as mad Lukey describes it.

Girlies, almost time for my bed. Have to be up early to greet removal men and give stern directions about not treading mud into the house.  Just know it will be throwing it down tomorrow  and my garden/building site will be like mud soup.  Ha ha, love it


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, the swing at the sanctuary...always wanted a go on that!   Never been...maybe one day! 
Defo on for the coffee thang, altthough caffeine makes me a bit hyper!  
Just watched britains youngest mums and dads which was quite an eye opener...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't worry Nell, they serve great decaff at LPQ


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Good- I am sure you don't need to imagine me on caffeine is not a pretty sight... and people tend to want to make me stop!!
Welshie-Mud in the house sucks-I am still finding marks on the carpets from the oh so careful -NOT- removals guys that we had. I wish I could make them get down on hands and knees to scrub...how I would laugh- BIgtime! I would have your pooch but it is not really gonna work... hope something turns up, sure it will...

ooh just found this in my emails from earlier this year...


> It would be useful to know if you had a hormone profile carried out at the beginning of your treatment cycles - FSH, LH, oestradiol and prolactin. It may be that you were not taken through treatment on an ideal cycle. We would put you on the short protocol, which means you would have no prolonged period of down-regulation on the sniffer. You would probable be on a much higher dose as well. There is a possibility that you may have an added complication in the form of elevated NK cell levels following your failed pregnancy - we check for this routinely and it can be treated if we find it.
> You will have to fund your own treatment if you come here, and treatment can be expensive as monitoring is intensive and individualised. However, this is exactly the type of treatment you probably need because your stimulation problems.
> If you send a postal address we can mail you our info pack and registration form - there is currently an 8-11 week wait for consultation but no wait for treatment.


. So am hoping this will still apply when I actually get through the door


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

welshbird said:


> "Egg - Did you use the viagra when cycling" could be taken completely the wrong way


What a thought!

Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

less of the "mad" Welshie    - weird, I am expecting to start about the 14th Nov ish....

Have a good one ladies - off for haircut (bet not as good as if Nico's Guy did it) and then back to show a viewer round the house (they had better not bring mud in.....  )

Later

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning all, Just a quickie to let you know that I eventually triggered last night Hurrah!!  

They asked me how I felt, making sure I didn't feel sick or have a headache, cause if I had they weren't going to let me do it.  I had drunk 4 ltrs of water yesterday and they asked me to drink another .5 ltr and take a bottle to bed with and if I woke during the night I was to take a drink each time.  I also have to drink that much today.  

We have to be at the clinic at 7.00am tomorrow morning to check in etc.  We had a bit of a nightmare last night with a power cut, consequently my alarm didn't go off for the injection and I was 10 mins late taking it, I will give them a call later to tell them, but I think they may have a go at me.  I'm really annoyed with myself for not checking the alarm time   , but as DP keeps saying there is nothing I can do about it now   . 

Any way I shall be spending most of today in the loo, with a bottle of water in one hand and a glass of milk in the other.
Mel xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mel - I cannot believe you have to drink that much water.  You have my sympathy.  And I don't think you need to worry about being 10 mins late with your injection.  I don't think 10 mins will count for much.

Good luck.

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Mel, don't think 10 minutes will matter but if you are worried give them a call so they can put your mind at rest, you don't want to be stressing.  They also increased my water in take, I was on  over6 litres by EC and the same until ET.  I think the more follies you have the more they are worried about OHSS and water helps with this.  Have they told you what number on the list for EC you are, I was 4th and went down around 7.50.. good job as we got stuck in bl**dy traffic and didn't get there til 7.35.  Don't worry if you have ovulation pains in the morning, I did and paniced all the way to the clinic but was told this was normal.

sending so much    for tomorrow!
Love

K x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Egg








*Egg retrieval*
Melmac








*Embryo transfer*
Lily









*2WW*

KTC
Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Is this list up to date, shout out if not!

K x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mad day at salon  Still no call from ARGC


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Sam and ktc, I have called the clinic and they have said that it shouldn't be a problem but to tell the doc when I get there in the morning.  I feel really nervous for some reason, I've never felt like this in my past cycles, my tummy is all fluttery and I feel like I'm in the middle of the 2ww already  Thanks for all your good wishes, and I'll catch up later.
Mel xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Great news Mel! Way to go. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

How're you feeling K?

It's pretty pants that that the ARGC still haven't called you Nico   - wot is wrong with them ? Especially as you've called 2cd now. . 

Have you got a nice new hairdo Lukey? Pls stay out of the rain if so.

Got a parking ticket earlier - really ****** off   Need some comfort grub....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

*Welshburd*, how's the furniture delivery going? Hopefully no mud soup! Am impressed with your DH's comic choice Ghost Rider. Always found that one scary! Hoping to go to the Caribbean - not sure of which island though..

Will check out your pm Lukey - getting worried now .......


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ladies,

I am sadly going to say goodbye to you all now.  This is purely because I believed that this was an area reserved for ladies going through IVF or other treatment and I am uncomfortable with it being read by others.

So good luck to all - I will check in and see how you are all doing.

Sam


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh no, Sam don't leave. We can still PM each other. My GAWD, talk about Big Brother though. This is seriously pants. Anyone got a pants smilie?

Lukey, stay where you are - stop crying hon.

I'm not happy and so angry now that I'm very *green  * indeed.

We are all going through so much - surely we should be able to freely express our thoughts on this board?


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lukey - you have not upset me at all.  In fact I am very very grateful to you.  I am just uncomfortable about having my inner thoughts (and criticisms) read so don't want to post them anymore.  Probably this has come as a very good reminder of just how public these board are - I think I forgot that.

I won't be leaving fertility friends though - so will still be around to PM.

sam


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That's good Sam. Stay in touch hunny.

Am seriously hoping that AF will turn up soon. Cramping away today. Have booked a sesh with acupuncturist doon the road. Hopefully a bit of needling and warming up my spleen channel (don't laugh) will bring it on. It certainly worked last time 

U ok *Lukey*? Did you get your hair done?

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Where IS everyone today?   

Feelin rather lonely. AF pains and now generally feeling as sick as a dawg . Had MMR last week as don't think I've been immunised for (or should that be against) Rubella. The doc did warn me that I may feel off colour.

Pooo!

Mmm, have just seen your post Lukey. Am sure I've posted the odd bad one!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Fear not for nell is here she-green-hulk thing!!

Lukey- I am also a poster on a site where everyone has to log in to even view the site, so that stops most opportune voyeurs...


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lukey - OK maybe I have overeacted.  It is just that when I joined this board it was anonymously and it is only by my choice that I choose to meet you all etc etc. Where as of course clinic staff can easily identify me if they want to.  But like you have said, I've not said anything derogatory so it is not that I am worried about.  And honestly don't feel bad, you did the right thing for sure (and I really mean that).

She-hulk  - Are you allowed to ttc so soon after the MMR?  After I had the Rubella vacine I wasn't allowed to ttc for 3 months (maybe this is different to MMR I don't know)? 

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

WHAT IS GOING ON 

Sam you just stay right where you are you belong here with us we started the thing all together and by jove we will finish it and all stay together.

by the way i still have not got a clue what is goiing on 

but I love you all dont go I need you


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

*Nell*, where do you get those smileys from?

Have just had a thought - a bit of  might bring on  
Shame I'm not in the mood though 

That's good that you've heard back from *Mel*. Now *Lukey* (adopts *very* stern tone) cheer up. We'll have no talk of dying here! (Oh dear, have come over all League of Gentlemen) *Nico'll* be at the new shop no doubt.

*Sam*, only need a month off which is a relief.

I'll have to go to the clinic incognito from now on - the green skin is dead giveaway 
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Who should not receive the MMR vaccine?

Women who are pregnant or trying to conceive. Moreover, women should not become pregnant within 28 days after immunization with MMR.
This is according to the UK prodigy guidance website- I use it a lot at work!


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I hope you dont mind me barging into your thread -I have been a very bad lurker for some time!
but am following all you girls progress [and on the other board aswell]and got all my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!   

I am hoping to send my application off to the ARGC in the next couple of weeks bearing in mind there is quite a wait until 1st appt-can anyone here tell me how long they had to wait recently?[ I am thinking about 12-16 weeks]also do i need a referral letter from my consultant ? and can I bring the blood test results they ask for with me to 1st appt instead of putting them with application ?

Questions questions questions!

Take care 
Vickilouxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHe hulk, I have smilies all over the place, in my photobucket account and I cut n paste links to those I find around the place. There is a cool place called smiley central...check it out!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell have you not got any work to do    

I have had a row with DH and left the salon in a huff 

you should never work with animals children and my husband.   

may have my hair dyed be 4 i go back to clinic just in cace   .

sam pls stay and will some one answer new 
girls post vicki i have not got the time as i better do some work now im home


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- we are an hour ahead so I am at home trying to decide what to eat for dinner...as for what is said here, I guess I am incredibly easy to identify for those dealing with me!! I would hope that our little clan goes from strength to strength based on the bond that we all share...the desire to have a child. 
As someone who works in the health profession I am more than an interested participant in this journey...and find it helpful that I can empathise rather than sympathise with some of my patients. Hormones, drugs and stress can make for an interesting time, and I would hope that staff working in places where these come into the equation would take that into account.

So everyone


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi VL

Took me just under 2 weeks as got a cancellation. I'd suggest you send off your form and ring on an almost daily basis if you are impatient like me  

Well done on the negotiating Lukey. What do you do again?

Yeah, Nell I know of Smiley Central but can't use it on these boards.. WHY??
Well said in previous post by the way - very eloquent.

One of the perils of working for oneself is chasing up payment. Have a very outstanding invoice and hate talking about money. But really mad with this client - it's the 2nd time he's paid late. Think he has control issues


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Whhaaaaat, Nell, how have you done that??

Right, going to DH's laptop as smiley central isn't mac friendly.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell 

same here if some one comes to my salon and dose not like there hair i would rather no about it and find out why and make it work for them, well not me as im not a hairdresser but same thing.

hi vicki new girl are you ok , I got my appointment same week i posted the cheque for £50 so let them know if you can come at short notice good luck

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Aha- she hulk, you need to chop out the bit of text that has the gif link and insert it between the


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

still no call re My megga £780 blood do you think i would have to pay again if they ahve lost it///


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

[fly]do not what lukey [fly][/fly][/fly]


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Put it in the square brackets http://to become
[img]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_15.gif Bit of a faff but handy for extra pics.
Nico- if they lost it, no way should you be expected to pay again.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

vicki- sorry so rude not to have said hi...so [fly]HI[/fly]


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh god I get it now  Oh that cup of tea must have gone to my head.

its mad I'm glad i left work now i would have mist all this nonsense


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I called fri mon tues and today she did say that mr T may not have had time to look at it yet, but thats no help as i want tx next af 1st week in nov , i dont feel i can do a dec one as we are busy at work at xmas time , I do have a feeling if i can not get a hystoloadsofmoney as well then i'm DOOOOOOOOMED untill Jan........ and then my brother will have his baby and ill be bitter beril og Kensal Rise.  so i need my tx in nov,

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Cheers Nell!


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your welcome everybody! I think i have visited in the mad half hour  

I cant really have my first appt until  Jan  .I guess I should tell them that when i send off  application...I dont think they would give me a cancellation anyway since i am coming down all the way from bonny scotland.
in the meanwhile i shall just have to listen to all you mad women   

Vickilouxxx

p.s love your smileys..


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Vicki= I was not able to have an appt before Nov as DH is away so I am sure it is not something that will faze them. Even when you get the appt you have send back a confirmation otherwise they will allocate it if you have not contacted them. 

She-hulk= you are more than welcome mate!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi vickilou

Scotland wow Nell lives in germany so i think she wins the prize for being the furthest away and welshbird........ well she lives in wales,  but welcome any way we go a bit off the rails some times but stick with us  you will get the hang of it.

I live  in London so I get the prize for being the closest yay I just won a prize 

nico  I HAVE DONE nothing all after noon thanks to you lot


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm staying girls so no worries, we can forget all about it.

Vicki - Welcome to the group.  Just to warn you that when I sent off my application form it took me quite a long while to hear back from them and then they gave me an appointment about 6 weeks away.  So I am sure you will be fine with January.

Mel - Good luck for tomorrow.

Do you know when I first joined this thread and the ARGC I moaned that I had a long way to travel (from Herts).  Can't believe the distances some of you are prepared to travel.  Who is it that lives Cambridge/Peterborough way?  Just remember someone saying that they travel form there into Kings X like me.  Is it Gracie?  Gracie where are you?

Sam

PS Must get the hand of these smilies.  Where do you find them?

Nico - I cannot believe Mr T hasn't had the time to review your results.  I honestly think they are probably lost somewhere but they will turn up eventually some time soon (or I'm sure they can ask for them again for Chicago).  I guess you just have to keep calling, pain though that may be.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam- yeah


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

nico as you are so close go in to argc!!!   If they can locate your notes the results will be pinned to the front and you will be able to see if 1. back but not reviewed by Mr T or 2. reviewed by Mr T but no-one has contacted you yet (MOST LIKELY SCENARIO) or 3. not back and if not why not they only take 10-14 days and so the lab in US can be contacted to fax a copy of results ove rif missing or get on with it if they are being slow.
actually think I'm just repeating what Lukey and sam just said!
egg
xxxx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

blimey ladies!

you have kept me very entertained this afternoon so thought I'd say









It's very quiet on my thread 

Anyhoo - I'll toodle off now

[fly]







good luck all of you







[/fly]


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh, ooh, fans...how cool is that!?!








Luck to you too julyborn- which is my birth month too!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's a good luck cat for tomorrow Mel










What did you have for supper Nell?
I'm going to make some empanadas once I've got rid of the builders - they are working in darkness now. Do not want to be sued if one of them has an accident!

Hello Julyborn and good luck to you too.

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I had something trashy. Baked camembert with ginger relish. Cos that is all I had in unless I raid the freezer and scoff some of the stuff DH did for me. I am in need of chocolate or ice cream right now!!


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

wondering if any of you can help with this question...

Do you think For 1st timers IVF/ISCI would the ARGC  do immune testing and  hyster diddly thing? or would they wait until a BFN bfore doing these
my worry is that since I have decided that the ARGC is where i want to go due to the amazing stats, and that i am prepared to  travel from B scotland I  defo want the full ***** star treatment.ie.all tests and hyster bla bla bla.
it seems that not everyone gets them on first treatment ..do you think i can demand and  stamp my feet and they will oblige    

Vickilouxxx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Good Grief, I have never know soooooo much    

Sam and Lukey we will hear no more talk of anyone leaving   

Welcome to Vickylou and Julyborn.

Thanks you all so much for my best wishes for tomorrow  , and my new pet cat, thank you she-hulk    

I can't begin to comment on the 3 million posts I missed this afternoon, but I think you are all great and I really don't know what I would have done with out you all.    

Long may we continue with this thread, saying what we feel, when and how. 

Here's to the ARGC gang  

I'll be back home tomorrow afternoon and I shall catch up with you all then, I'm going to sit down stairs now with my 100 litre of water.

Love you all
xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Blimey, I leave you lot alone for a couple of days and look what happens....

I'm still processing all that's happened since yesterday, and I am a bit tired after a long day.

Mel, good luck for tomorrow, hope that you get a good number.

Thanks for all your kind thoughts

Full update tomorrow

Lilyx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

G*d girls, its like an explosion in a   factory,


and everyone has gone smiley mad   


Nell, if my removal men had been good looking I would have had them down on their hands and knees, but it really wasn't worth it.  And rain..... it was like monsoon season here this morning.  However sun came out at lunchtime, by which time they had finished traipsing around the house - sounds early eh! lunchtime!!!  Too right, half our [email protected]@dy stuff missing      Got to laugh really so much went wrong today     

Lukey -you def. are mad you hyena you.  How's the haircut?  I too big fan of new Shakira album, on permanent loop in car.  Here's to Nov 14th

Sam - welcome back, even though I missed you giong and return this afternoon we should not diminish in numbers.

She - Aaaah, the Carribean, what a great thought.  Must say DH likes you too, thinks you're a 'hot chick' but then only going from picture.  Hurrah for AF, you're one step closer to tx.

Nico, Can't believe you've had no call yet.  Blimey!! Eggs right, you should just go down there and set up camp until you get an answer.  If you can be as stern with them as you were with Sam  "by jove we'll finish it"  you'll have an answer in no time  

Mel  - all the best for tomorrow       

ktc - hows the 2WW going.  Are yougetting bored and restless or just enjoying your time off.  I guess this board is keeping you highly entertained.


Vickilou - Welcome, you have joined us on the maddest of mad days.  You have such a long way to come but Gracie is also travelling from Scotland, I guess that puts me in fourth place - not sure if I beat Truly or not.  Your boy(?) is gorgeous by the way.

Lily, looking forward to hearing an update.

Just a quick thought on the    from earlier perhaps if we ran our thread under a less conspicuous title?  Just a thought.  Don't think any of us have said any personal, just general, and although I'm aware anyone can log onto this site it really is a place to chat with friends and sometimes we need to vent !!

Hi to Gracie, Egg, Truly, sjc

Love to you all & lots of  

Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

She and I have agreed we are still going to vent - hope you all are too?! 

L

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Talking of vents, and completely going off the subject......we had new windows fitted and the builders were attaching the external covers to the vents today and discover a little bat asleep in one of them.  Aaaah.  So am off to find a Bat website, don't want to make the little guy homeless, and I know they are protected, but would like the vent on.  Perhaps if I put a little bat box, des-res, on a nearby tree he might like to move house.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Poor little







Strange that it was all on it's own....


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

I know, bless, am a little concerned and feel the need to mother it.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

My God, I have been on this FF boards for a few months but this thread over the past 24 hrs beats all records, Lurkey I blame you!! Sam just change your name on your profile if you feel big brothered!!  I have to agree with you,, this thread should be a freedom of speech board, my god that poor woman, can you imagine it.........  In someways this might be a good thing, I think you mentioned Lurkey, at least they will know their positives and the pitfulls eh?

Thank you for all your advice about sky, and Nico I am not addicted to Jane's site!!  I was thinking of you, you could open a website that people could just contact you with an immediate cooking query, get advertisers on board and you'll make your millions. 

Peeing down here again!!

No name


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry was suppose to say I am addicted to Jane's cake site!!!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm, posting under title MBU may be fun option, after all it is nice to be different sometimes.



MBU- Mad Birds United


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

What are you trying to say about us Nell  ?? ??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It was all I could come up with at short notice...but notice it is a TLA...

tee hee!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Takes me right back to the time when entire dinner table conversations where constructed from TLAs  

MBUs is a good one, what do you all think, and where have you all gone this evening?  Obviously all the excitement earlier on has worn everyone out


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I know - it's been an emotional ride today. I like MBU! Nice one Nell.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It kind of reminds me of MBLU which means mobile bath and laundry unit.
These things are amazing and are like really big rubber donuts with water in that we shower in and runs the laundry when we are out in funny places...I think we should all think of one and do a poll to see which one gets it! Make life a bit more risque for a while 

Talking of which I am off to bed to try and sleep. Mozzies are bad out here- real bad- and they seem to really l-l-l-like me...bummer!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Will sleep on it and see if I can come up with anything witty for tomorrow - probably not !

Off to bed now as another busy day tomorrow unpacking boxes and trying to get builders out of house


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my god there has been an explosion of   this afternoon.. I logged off lunch time as I seemed to be the only one around  

I'm not going to comment on what happened/was said on the ICSI thread but I'm really glad everyone has decided to stick around     This site has been a huge amount of support over past year, I couldn't imagine going through this without knowing all of you are there!

Lily, just saw your post on another thread, glad it all went OK today.  Just have to wait now and stay  

Mel             

Lukey, Sanctuary sounds fab, I'd love to go there.  DH booked me a day at cHampneys to cheer me up after my first failed IUI .. total luxury  

WElshie, good luck removing the builders... they never seem to want to leave!!

Sorry no more time for personals.. will catch up tomorrow.

Night all

K x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

helllooo i have been down at new shop and in pub ,,,,,,,sorry i mist the whole eve ... have tryed to reed most 

what is a MBU  i have no idea


I am now worrying about my bloods  whe the f...k ar they  smileys could not express the way i feel about my results

better go sleepy bye now


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

OK then so we are still going to vent, fair enough.  Like the idea of less conspicuous titles, only downside is that it would be harder for newbies to find us.  This is the only message board I know of though where people post under the clinic name so I guess thinking about it now (after the event so to speak) it is human nature that our clinics are going to be nosey enough to read all that we post.  They must be having a field day today then.

Vickilou - not sure that anyone replied to your question.  I think they like to do a hyst on most people and I am sure that if you push for the immune tests they will let you have them done.  After all, if you are willing to pay then why shouldn't they.

Good night everyone.

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Kx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey, we went in by car and parked outside ARGC.  DH drove.  Have pleanty of money for the parking meters outside and be careful as the parking wardens hover!!  On the day of my EC my DH run out to the car to find a parking warden just standing there ready to give a ticket.. we had 4 minutes left on the meter!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

I just wanted to share some news with you...
A lady I have been chatting to since our first IUI's at the same time has just tested and got a BFP on her first IVF, I actually cried when I read it.  I know she's not at ARGC but it's always great to hear a success story  

I'm in a good mood now!

K xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon All
I'm home, I got back about an hour ago, I don't actually feel that bad at all, a bit crampy and woozy but other than that pretty normal. I managed 14 eggs, so fingers crossed they are all good ones and DP's little fellas do their thang.  

How are you doing ktc, do you feel normal or do you have any twinges?  I hope you don't mind, I stole your smilie, by "quoting" when I downloaded smilie central my PC went horribly wrong so I had to uninstall it.

Lily, how are you feeling, I hope you are taking it easy. 

Egg, do you know when you EC is yet, what day are you on?

Welshie, my M&D have a bat box so I know you can get them but I'm just not sure where from, I hope he is OK

Lukey, were you in the clinic this morning or did you just go staright to the blood place?

Nico, I hope that you hear about your bloods soon, do let us know.

Little Nell, I hope you are coping OK with out your DH, at least you don't have to wait so long this time befroe he comes home again. 

She-Hulk, I hope you are feeling a lilttle bit better now, and that your jab hasn't made you feel any worst 

, Sam, sjc, Truly, Gracie (where are you?)
xx

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Mel, that's great news.  It's also good that you don't feel too bad, go to bed and have a lie down though... I found it knocked me out by around 4 and I was useless!  I'm feeling ok, have the odd twinge but trying not to think about it.. I've still got a long time to go until test day!

K xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi K, I'm glad you're keeping cool, I didn't realise until this morning that at the ARGC you don't test until 14 days after ET, at my last clinic it was 14 days after EC, which obviously cuts down the agony of the   .

I am feeling a tad tired, so I think I will have a little lie down.
Speak soon
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Helloooooooo gorgeous gals

Grrrrrrreat news Mel. You should have a nice snooze in the sun. Wonder why test at ARGC is 14 days post ET??  No comprende  

K, lovely positive news from your lady friend (that does sound strange but you know what I mean). I can't believe those bloody wardens hover - that's just evil. Pond life! As you can tell, I'm still smarting from yesterday's ticket  

Lily, awaiting your news!

Lukey (aka Ms Hoodie) no talk of doom please (bossy tone). Was it busy when you went?

Feeling right as rain today - thanks for asking Mel. Went down the road to see osteopath and acupuncturist so was all floaty and relaxed till I got home to a long rambling answerphone message from my mum demanding all sorts of things. Grrrrr!!  Wish I had stayed out now but need to supervise the builders   But what a beautiful day - hope it stays like this over the weekend. Must do some work now.  

TTFN
xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello everyone

I also posted most of this on the ICSI thread, so apologies for a cut & paste jobby.  

Well, feeling a bit better today, although I did feel funny at lunchtime and nearly passed out.  One thing I will say though is that I got caught in that thunderstorm that hit London yesterday lunchtime and had to sit on the train on the way back with very wet clothes!  I just went to bed when I got home and slept.  

Mr T is such a sweetie, and the whole thing took a lot longer than on my last cycle, I was in for over an hour altogether.  I have 2 expanded blasts on board, 4 went in the freezer and maybe 2 more freezing today as they were waiting for the last 2 to catch up.  I didn't feel like I had been kicked in the stomach this time, which is what happened last time, and I'm trying to be positive about the whole thing.  

So now, I am tooled up with even more drugs, including Gestone (which I have decided to do myself with the aid of some EMLA cream), Ritodrine and baby aspirin.  The Clexane has now been upped to twice a day, and I am supposed to be on 5l of water!  Still constipated though so I hope that the Gestone has a slightly different effect than the botty bullets and I can go to the loo at last.  Been nearly a week now!  

Test date is a week on Saturday, so only 10 days after transfer, but I did have a day 5 transfer so maybe the difference between day 2 and day 5 accounts for the 14 days? 

Mel...great going.  Have you had your fertilisation report yet?  Fingers crossed for you    

K, how's it going?

She, Lukey, Sam , Nico and everyone else, how are you?

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I haven't quite managed to lay down yet, it makes a change to read this site a full size, at work I normally have to have FF as a tiny little window in the corner of my screen so no one can see what I am doing, we are completely open plan in all our offices so no where to hide   Consequently I have been reading stuff all over the place and can't tear my self away.  

Hi Lukey, yes this is the most I have ever had, I think in that past I have had 8, 12 and 10, although the time I had 12 they weren't that great and only 8 fertilised and two of those didn't make it to day 2.

She-hulk it is a lovely day today isn't it, I have the back door open, thinking about whether I should opt for Murder She Wrote of Star Trek!!  Enjoy your floating  

Hi Lily, Fab news on blasts     , I have everything crossed for you for Saturday week   .  I haven't yet heard about fertilisation , they said they were going to call me tomorrow.  Love the botty bullet terminology  
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi my little ffs

Been V V V busy girl today late nite with 2 much wine 

Just called clinic again and they say if Mr T has not seen them then nobody can call me back on it may be he has been to busy with  Mel Ktc and lilly    .  although the longer it goes on the more i think i will have to put TX off till new year so may be Ill be along with you Nell. 

MEL  wonderful 14 has a good ring to it (as long as its not my dress size) I did by a size 14 last week and its very comfy finding it hard to do any exersize what with being so busy and all that jazz , but will the up date you dayly and are you icsi or ivf have a good rest..

Lilly may the next week fly by for you darling send you lots of love are you off work ??

welshbird . good luck with you move and the bat house sound good .

I have been with reps all day and am brian dead so will ck in later.

lots of love Im glad we are all still together
nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey all. Been busy at work and have a ton of stuff I should be doing around the house, like washing and ironing. Also need to change bedlinen but cannot be mithered today! Off for some scoff now...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well hellooooo again

Lily good result on the blasties! Frosties too!!



lily67 said:


> ...
> Still constipated though so I hope that the Gestone has a slightly different effect than the botty bullets and I can go to the loo at last. Been nearly a week now!










I guess you didn't get the prune juice!!

Mel, you really should be taking it easy. I hope that you are now doing this:










Are you having one of DH's freezer treats Nell? Can't believe he's left you some nosh! You are well spoilt!

Love to everyone else. Am hard at it for once 
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Tonight I am eating the remainder of the roast dinner selection left from the weekend...lovely lamb and roast beef with spuds. No normally a big roast dinner person as it isn't worth it for just me!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

who gave she -h all the smileys , I want them but im not very good with computers and they pop up all the time and drive DH mad and belive me you do not want to rub him up the wrong way at the moment.

Rubber floor is costing way to much than we thought almost the price of my TX so I am not very happy about it as the wooden floor was ok to beging with    

I have 3 more hours at work  poor me poor me poor me    

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yum. I love a good roast with all the trimmings. You can always invite some friends over when you fancy it (a roast ). When's DH back? You're so lucky he can cook. Mine is a mare in the kitchen though he means well   

Still no AF today. But as I had acupuncture (a needle in my forehead too which was a first) with moxa (woooo hoooo - was nice and highish) she should show up tomorrow.

Hee hee - smiley central Nico. I use it for emails but clever Nell told me how to use it on FF as I'd tried but failed in the past. Rubber is so sexy though - stay with it. Why not try to negotiate a larger discount?

Must get back to work - I'm sooo easily distracted.

TTFN
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Not bad for first try 
how do i get rid of the mumble jumble


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Cute!
Follow Nell's advice below.



little nell said:


> Put it in the square brackets http://to become
> [img]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_15.gif Bit of a faff but handy for extra pics.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F1%255F145%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Thanks Nell and She-hulk... I've now gone smiley mad too!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Saucy minx!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh my!! What have we started...hehe!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> Oh my!! What have we started...hehe!!


I'm afraid your bum looks *HUGE*!!        

Sorry Lukey, can't help you there.
Anyone know the answer?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Normal number, option 4 I think


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

been blowing bubbles as i'm bord at work hope i forgot no one


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, that is a lot of blowing Nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Are you lot on one of the few drugs that I am not currently taking?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Need help with Gestone

Did the injection as per the instructions at 10am this morning and my thigh is now killing me!  Is it supposed to hurt this much??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lily- from what I have read they do hurt a lot. just do a google search and you will find a lot of posts about how sore they make legs/bums wherever...


> Gestone is quite oily and the injection ismore comfortable if the ampoule is warmed to body temperature before injection.


I know it is used a lot more in USA and the girls I know on a US board say that warming it to body temp helps, as does putting a heat pad on after or getting DH to give it a dispersing type rub. You may find that rotating the sites helps.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Nell

Yeah I get a choice of bum or thigh.  Will try warming it and rubbing.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

And can you believe this, the embryologist reckoned that people actually ask for this stuff!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

My yankee buddies that I chat to also feel it has advantages over the pessaries despite the pain as some had problems absorbing progesterone that way. I believe they use it more where there is a luteal phase defect suspected. Most are more than willing to put up with doing the jabs till 12 weeks or whatever, if it gets them the ultimate goal. 
Hot pads should really help though lily, and my other FF's suggested warming it in your bra for 10 mins before jabbing!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lilly poor you 

My DH can not do my injections as he passes out at the site of a knitting needle  so i get very sore when it in the bum as i can only do one side, oh the joys of TX 

hope it feels better you could get some arnica cream Are you off work??

love nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I can vouch for arnica cream after my hip surgery...also is it likely that if I cycle, I will end up with gestone instead of the supps?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

It seems that quite a few people get Gestone.

I got some EMLA cream from the pharmacy, rubbed it all over my bum cheek and then went for the thigh as I couldn't quite reach.

DH's turn tomorrow I think.

Thanks for the bra tip Nell!!

Nico at home until after the test so, mainly taking it easy.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

emla cream needs to be kept in place, for over 60 min, with a clear plastic dressing for it to numb the skin, lily. you can use it on your leg but it will not really help with the pain afterwards as the effect wears off over an hour or so. we use it a lot to take blood from kids to stop them being scared. It works pretty good too!

http://www.emla-us.com/apply/indexcream.htm


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lily, I do the gestone injections in my  bum (or rather DH does).  I was told to cool the area with ice and also to rub the ampule in my hands before puting in the syringe... I haven't had a problem with it hurting at all.  TRy this next time


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

My DH is a saucy one.. he just volunteered to do the injection for you if the price was right!  He's obvioulsy on a   ban and I think it's getting to him


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Evening all, 

Nico, as far as I know we had just plain old IVF today, which was good as it is obviously cheaper.  The clinic are going to ring me tomorrow with news on the fertilisation and then they will ring again to let me know if I am going to have a ET on Sunday or Tuesday.

Little Nell, can you change my bed linen while you are at it, I hate that job, must do it before ET though as DP is allergic to changing beds so it won't get done after  

If I am right I had the gestone injection in my thigh on the day of ET at my last clinic and it was really painful, especially the second time for some reason.

I had a bubble blowing afternoon too  

Is gestone the same as the botty bullets, I'm confused now  

   I have just mentioned to DP that I have had no bleeding this time, he laughed and said, "I think that that is something that you need to speak to your mates on FF about"

So, intrestingly enough if it is not tmi for you ladies, I have had no bleeding this time after ec.

XX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh my ktc!








Gestone is same as botty bullets which all come under progesterone. It supports the time from ovulation or EC to aid the embryo when it implants until the placenta takes over and produces it itself. 
oh and melmac, I think no bleeding possibly means they were gentler this time....it takes some poking and prodding to get the eggs out. I had a friend who had EC without sedation as she has a problem that causes her to stop breathing if she is knocked out or sedated. She told me there was a heck of a lot of poking to get to all the follicles...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Mel, all DH and DP tell us to refer to our FF friends! The botty bullets (cyclogest) and gestone are both progesterone.  Cyclogest are bullet shaped and, you guessed it.. they go up the   .  The gestone is the nasty injection with the long needle as it's intramuscular.

K xx

PS.. I didn't bleed either


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ladies, I don't know which I would prefer really, leg stabbing   or botty bullets   .

Little Nell, I feel sorry for your friend i bet that must have been a really unpleasant experience.
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Good god - what's all this bum talk?
Don't like the sound of the injection one bit - one for me to avoid. Prefer the bullets 

Who's watching Dr Dreamy tonight?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- who is Dr Dreamy?? 
Mel- friend certainly found it to be an extreme experience


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Dr Dreamy's in Grey's Anatomy Nell.
Lordy, your poor friend!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

oh... dr dreamy.....  I'd let him do my gestone injection any day


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

*Just * the gestone injection


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Just to add my bit.  I was given Gestone as I bleed through my previous 2 week wait, I think it is a sign of not enough progesterone?  I thought the injections really hurt but you kinda get use to the pain.  I think it is a slow releasing drug, therefore thats why it feels that it just sits on your **** area for so long.  It also can dribble out a bit, so when you inject it you need to leave the needle in abit longer.  God knows how you inject yourself with it, i use to have it in the evening so my partner could do it.  Because I did not have my period before my pregnancy test i believed that I was onto a winner but apparently with the increased amount of the hormone your period will not arrive until you stop it, in most cases anyway.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Night all, my bed is calling....catch you all on fri!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning

hope we are all fine and have that Friday feeling........I don't have long day at work today and tomorrow, and now have herd that DH is hanging wallpaper in new shop on sunday so no time for me we have not had a day together with out JJ for weeks and now he is working..

I;m totally fed up with calling for my blood test now its been a week , i don't think I will have my TX this year as every  thing seems to take so long at ARGC I could have done almost 2 cycles at another clinic the time this has taken to do a monitoring and a blood testIts now been almost 5 weeks that i had my blood test done I have had 3 AFs since my first consoltation    Sorry Its Friday my cry day my Why me day     I'm tired and got to much on as usual supper woman has cracked.

 

by the way I love changing beds i must have been a chamber maid in another life


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico, sounds like a recipe for annoyance. Maybe see if you can get an appt for a but of TLC, nails or massage or something.  

I am going to try reflexology again- had it before and found it very relaxing- there is someone out here that works from the hairdressers. They also do hot stone therapy and that sounds really interesting. If I could find someone who does acupuncture I would have that too as it is meant to help FSH levels.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning Gang
I hope you are all well, 
Nico here is a big       for you to cheer you up. 

I have just heard from the clinic, out of the 14 eggs collected, 4 were too immature to fertilised and out of the remaining 10, 9 fertilised, 2 abnormally.  So we have 7 left, they are going to call again tomorrow and let us know how our little embies are getting on.  I shall keep you all informed.

Catch you all later.
xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Mel.  Great you have 7 little embies doing their stuff     Did you do ICSI in the end?

Nico, cheer up hun    

K x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm about to go to ARGC next week for a first session. Do you have any advice for me? I need to get the best out of this as it will probably be my last go. I also live 2 hours train ride to London.

I had two IVF cycles at another clinic ist bfp but m/c second bfn. I don't produce many eggs 2 ist time and 3 next., also aged 42. All the eggs have fertilised OK. 

Any help much appreciated.


Regards
Rosie


----------



## Blue girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Rosie !

You could probably have a look through this link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0
for a list of questions.
The doctors at ARGC give a lot of time on your 1st consultation= lasts 1 1/4 hours !
they will have a look at all your previous results,so it would be handy to take a copy of your notes from your previous clinic and also the latest results of your blood tests(hep b,hiv etc)
they might also discuss ivf vs icsi and put forward a tentative treatment plan. if your dh has not had a recent swimmer analysis,he might be asked to do one on the day

Best Wishes !
Blue girl xxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Springtime- hi,

I too am not the greatest reponder and have done 2 IVF in a different country. I only got one gg first time and 2 eggs second time but only one was useable. BFN's both times but had a natural BFP type disaster inbetween. I guess I am hanging everything on this next review, and have an appt mid Nov. I have sent all my results and info from the previous IVF and am currently temping and using OPK and will get my FSH done again too before I go. Wish you luck!

mel- 7 sounds like a great number - big hugs to you and DH, I hated this waiting part more than the 2ww!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just had stand up row with silly little australian gay hair dresser and feel remarkably better ,

Argc have called but i did not get to the phone and when i called back they said theyu will call today  AT last , I told dh about it all this morning and he went mad I just have not bothered him as i have you lot for support he said all that money and they treat you like this , so I said they were not that bad  as he would be all lets go some where els for TX 

be back later sorry no spell ck 

Nicola


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nico at least they called hun.. that's a start!  When is the opening night of the new shop?  can we all come.. sure we can do rent-a-crowd    Will there be champagne or have you blown the budget on the Floor.. can't wait to see the pictures  

Lukey I am so hooked on DR Dreamy (I'll try and find a picture for the rest of you to look at it you don't know who we mean!!).  Glad you had a nice time with your friend even though a bit tearful.  

She-hulk, take it you are a grays' fan too?  Didn't get to watch last nights in the end as was too tired, will watch tonight.  What do you think of Alex?  He's OK, but it's dreamy's rugged looks  

Nell is there an acupuncture regulatory authority (something like the British Acupuncture council) in Germany?  If not could you find out from a German equivalent of FF??  I'm not sure what my FSH levels were like before acupuncture but they are now nice and low and I feel so much better with it.  I know I've said it a million times but as you've guessed I'm a fan!

Mel, Lily, Bluegirl, hope you are both resting up  

Welshbird, hows the moving and builders?

Springtime, hello!  Good to have you join us.  I know we seem like a mad bunch but we can come up with some useful information and support     .  Don't expect a swish clinic, it's quite basic, but who cares when they have such good results.  One thing that may well help you is the really intensive monitoring during stimming so MrT would be able to tell you didn't have many follies and change your meds accordingly so hopefully this time you will get more eggs. Good luck with your initial appointment and your treatment  

I haven't got much news as my life is totrally boring at the moment.. just sitting around reading magazines and playing on the internet    Have started to do a bit of work emails but I'm being selective... this waiting game is killing me!  Was super lazy as well earlier, I had our cleaner stay and extra hour to do the ironing.. well if I waited for DH to do it I'd still be waiting next month   

Bluegirl, springtime, shall I add you to our list?


catch you all later

K


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nell, just for you I've now got a picture of Dr Dreamy (aka Partick Dempsey) in my profile.  Couldn't get a good one of him in his scrubs


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Bored.. just done a Nico and gone mad with the  .. was quite therapeutic


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaaay!  Nice one K. What a lovely pic!
Yeah, didn't get to watch the gorgeous one last night - will most probably watch tomorrow.
Alex is ok in a bad boy sort of way. 

Thanks for the bubbles K and Nico.

Sounds like your progesterone test went well Lukey. Did you get the HLM booked? Just found out it costs £2,200 at the Lister!  Speaking of which, am seriously thinking of getting my second tx there now. The ARGC seem so busy and chaotic. Think the stress will not be good for me at all. And I do agree with Nico's husband.

Having a mad busy day. Will write more later - have to make a phone call which I've been putting off.

Laters
x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

She-hulk please don't give up on ARGC before you've started [said in a strong tone!]. I did find them chaotic at first, before treatment, but when actually going through the IVF they were really switched on and I was phoned regularly when they said (OK sometimes it was as late as 7.30 but you're told to expect this). I think they are very busy and they deal with what they consider to be the most urgent thing to hand... hope that makes sense!? Just don't want you and Nico running off and leaving us 

PS yeah, Alex is OK but DR dreamy is still my man


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey you crazy woman (wipes tears). I hear you. Who sang that song again??
I hear you too K! And also quite frankly enjoy this thread so much it would be hard to leave...

Great news on your embies Mel. You just did IVF didn't you? Toptastic!

Nico, if you help your man with the wallpapering it would get done faster thus leaving some extra time for the both of you......

Welcome to Springtime. It only takes one egg - quality over quantity  

Lily, Little Nell, Gracie, Egg, both Sams, VL, Welshie helloooooooo

What are we all up to for the weekend?  Weather's supposed to be good. Hurrah!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Kc and the sunshine band


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

or KWS


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Did I win- huh? Did I, did I!!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

In fact they both did it...as for the baby give it up- that was KC too!!

Everybody wants you
Everybody wants your love
I'd just like to make you mine all night

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up

Everybody sees you
Everybody looks and stares
I'd just like to make you mine all mine

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up

Can you give it
Can you give it
Give it up

Come on baby I need your love
Do you know I want it baby
Come on baby I want your love
Give it up, some of your love
Come on and play the game of love


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

have 3 drinks...if you have one for me please make it a mojito!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lukey- I am the queen of cut n paste- my luvver!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F20%255F106%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








You're all crazy.. but I love you gals 

PS I could murder a VERY large glass of red wine.. but I've been good and off the stuff for ages


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok this is weird- just been to the loo and I am spotting......
TMI but pink on the loo paper when wiping...and I am only 7 or 8dpo??!!!! WTF??


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

Not good news from clinic I have high levels of just about every thing they tested for so would have to have some other thing that cost beetween £1000 and £4000 I just cant do it on top of the money already spent and IVF it will be about £10.000 

had to leave work as can not stop crying.  can any one help on where to read about this IVIG thing and i would have to have steroids for 12 weeks if i got pregnant, 

sorry i am off to hit the wine bottle now may be thats how i keep going with out ever getting sick I really am super woman :'
      (


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/ivig.html

http://www.haveababy.com/infert/ivig.asp?site=

Try this Nico- and just have a good cry if you need to- it does wonders. You have been waiting ages for this result and now it has a big impact on the next step of your journey. think of it as a pause not a full stop hunny. HUGS


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Big hugs Nico. I agree with Nell - couldn't put it better myself actually. I'm bound to be in the same boat journey on together babe.
*xx*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey, they were tears of laughter earlier! Are you out tonight or something? Love mojitos too Lil Nell. And caipirinhas!

K, how about alcohol free red wine?

Have still got *THAT* tune in my head goddammit!!

Going to open a bottle of red - we'll have it with dinner .


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gawd K, keep looking at your pic. His hair is just gorgeous thick and wavey. Too much!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No idea what is going on. Weird full stop.

WTF is rude- it is "what the flip"!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> Ok this is weird- just been to the loo and I am spotting......
> TMI but pink on the loo paper when wiping...and I am only 7 or 8dpo??!!!! WTF??


Implantation bleeding?? Could it be?

One drink'll go straight to your head Lukey! Have fun!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- it is weird- never had this before. Now I always bleed before the end of the 2ww following IVF around 11dpo...For natural cycle I get some spotting before AF shows but this seems a bit too early....unless I really have developed a bad luteal phase defect!! 

Only thing I remember about my BFP is yellowy colour CM in the run up to the date AF should have arrived and some cramping about the time AF should show, so no clues there. I think my body is messing with my head again- not going to dwell on it! Well, not too much anyhow!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

As you're temping it will be interesting to see what happens. I used to temp but found it too stressful. Kept on dreaming that I'd forgotten to temp in the morning


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, well I have been a bit pants with keeping it up this month what with everything going on...if you check my chart out I think I have only done 4 this month!! Bad Nell. I may see what it is doing in the morning but only if I remember.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Everytime I open my email inbox there seemed to be more and more notifications from this thread and I am almost too scared to attempt reading.  But it is never as bad as it seems.  However, remembering everyone's post is difficult so if I miss anyone or anything important I apologise.

Nico - I am so sorry that your immune bloods have come back so positive and even more disgusted that it took the ARGC so long to let you know.  You and dh could have been mulling over in your heads what this means to you for weeks now.  You shouldn't be faced with these big decisions at this late stage.  I do hope that you manage to come up with the money somehow because on the one hand now having a diagnosis for your infertility is a good thing because hopefully all these things can be treated.  In some ways I actually wish my test results were more positive not just "slightly raised" because I would at least have then known where I stand.  BTW  my dh is just the same as yours.  He rants and raves about the clinic and the way we are treated and I end up defending them and yet coming on her to do my complaining.  I once read a survey of coupled going through treatment and it says most couples act in the same way.  The woman doesn't dare do anyting to upset her relation with her clinic whereas the man vents all his frustration at them.  What really scared me about the survey though is the fact that they said most couples do not actually grieve their IVF failures until they finally give up ttc.  I can believe that because we almost immediately look forward if we can don't we.  Are you OK?

She-hulk.  I am with you on wondering whether the pure stress of cycling at the ARGC may be counterproductive.  But I think on the whole things tend to run well as long as you follow the norm as far as your treatment goes ie monitoring cycle, straight into IVF cycle etc.  If you have gaps where others don't for example and get yourself out of line or need some sort of special treatment then this is when problems occur.  But if you are prepared to be totally on call for them for nearly 4 whole weeks then probably everything will be fine.

Lukey - I wanted to ask the same question about progesterone levels.  Does anyone else know what their result was.  I got my LH surge on late Saturday/Sunday so not sure exactly when I O'd (but sure Monday at the latest).  Had my blood test on Thursday so probably 3 dpo (?).  My result was 52.  I read anything over 30 shows ovulation.  I think they said 52 was good but not sure.  Anyone else know?

Mel - Good luck for ET.  HOpe those embies carry on dividing well.

Little Nell - pink spotting at 7dpo.  Very exciting!!!

If I don't post on here very much in the next few days don't worry I'm fine.  But I will be taking a backseat for a few days because me and dh really need to be thinking over where we go from here.  I think we are both very much at the point where we have to seriously consider stopping here and trying to get a baby by some other means.  We're going to consider either adoption or surrogacy.  Not sure if either are right for us at the moment or if we could afford it.  I'm really not sure about trying the Viagra at the moment, the success rates look low, it is very expensive and I may be better off spending the money on acupuncture.  Our other alternative is to do IVF again one last time but we really can't afford it so need to give this a lot of thought.  I am sure the ARGC would let us cycle if we really pushed it but thinking about it we are not sure it would be in our best interests to cycle with a clinic that doesn't rate our chances.  So I'll still be around just taking a back seat because it is hard to come to a sensible decision when you are mixing with people that are all excited about cycling again - I hope you understand what I mean by this.  Chatting with you all makes me WANT to cycle again.  But then again I haven't actually had any treatment for at least 6 months and if we so decided we could then go straight into looking into adoption - they insist on a 6 month break (surely a monitoring cycle wouldn't make any difference would it?)  

She-hulk - Did the Lister do routine blood tests when cycling?

Sorry this is such a long message.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi sam 

thank you for your long rant I love a good read.  I have been weeping for hours look and feel terrible
I just don't know waht to do I feel I should be able to go and have an appointment with Mr T as i may be about to spend so so much money but I will prob have to pay for that too, £780 for a F.....G
blood test and a phone call while im in the back of a cab on a fri night off to pay the builders, I have called for a week when i have been quiet and have a pen in hand a nd a list of questions, do you think they would give me the results again on monday when i can take it all in and ask the right thing.


By the way you are all invited to our opening party lots of bubbles and a free goody bag and a very expencive floor...... 

will feel better soon


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- I think a face to face with the big man should not be out of this world to request. I had a big cry this morning and then had to go to work, so I know what you mean about the crying look. I do red eyed and blotchy very well! DH is not happy at all, and that makes me unhappy as there is sod all I can do with him stuck where he is....boo..flipping..hoo...
It must be quite exciting to start off a new shop and see everyone at the launch eh? Are you going to make everyone take off their shoes to come in. I think it might set off a real trend with little sockettes provided at the door!!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - Well I'm glad you don't mind my longer posts. I start typing them and am horrified when I see the length of them and feel really embarrased. Of course if we had been chatting face to face I would have got all that out without a few mins. That's the downside of this online stuff.

Yes I do think you should give the ARGC another call. I am sure one of the doctor's would call you back and explain things further. Re IVig and all the immune stuff, try joining this support group http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/immunologysupport/
they really know their stuff. And also read up on www.repro-med.net.

Did they ever say why it took so long to get the results to you. The fact that they were positive should have made them quicker. I know that some people have to delay treatment while they get their levels of certain antibodies in check. Did they mention this to you?

See I couldn't even make my reply to you short. And there's me saying I wouldn't be posting so much.

Sam

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I think the ARGC is a victim of it's own success here. Too many girls are being treated hence the huge delay in them getting back to you Nico. And there is only one Mr T! I hope that you will get the chance to ask your questions on Monday. Hopefully both you and DH can discuss the results over the weekend so that DH can give his input. It is a huge shame that they have taken so long to get back to you and I think they certainly owe you a reason as to why this is.

Sam, in answer to your question, I had 3 or 4 blood tests during stimms at the Lister. First blood test was on day 7 of stimms. I hope that you and your DH decide on how to move forward. It is a good idea to review the situation. Do you have access to good acupuncturist?
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

ktc said:


> She-hulk, take it you are a grays' fan too? Didn't get to watch last nights in the end as was too tired, will watch tonight.


K, was pleasantly surprised when settled down to watch the dishy doctor - looks like there was a double bill last night! Hope you got both episodes.

*xx*


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Yet again you have been keeping me busy reading allllllllllll your posts.

Little Nell, just to let you know that I had the same type of spotting on my BFP, i think it was around day 10, it was constant knicker checking from that day.  I kept thinking I could feel my period coming down if you know what I mean, the bleeding did get worse and peole said that it was alright unless I had fresh red blood, then I did!!!  Everything was fine but my local hospital did suggest to take it easy!! Good luck.. P>S Can you change your profile now to say your on your 2ww?

Nico, I do feel for you, my partner and I are in the same position, I've estimated our next go at £ 10,000. When I spoke to my parents about it, my Mum just said that "your young (how sweet) and you should go for it, you've got a life time of repaying the money back, you don't want to look back and regret the decision when it is too late".  I worked it out, that if you borrow it on your mortgage you'll end up paying an additional £ 15,000 on top of the £ 10,000 borrowed,  Alternatively, go for M & S credit card with a years o % finance on purchases for a year.  Then be a credit card **** (quote from Jeremy Vine's money expert) and swap it to another card thereafter. With regard to the question about seeing Mr T, you'll have a wait, apparently it takes a few months to see him and this could be cancelled depending on what happens on the day of your appointment.  Can I suggest that you book another time to see another doctor, e.mail your questions a few days prior to your meeting and ask if Mr T can look at them with your allocated Dr prior to your appointment.  I did this for my follow up and they obliged. The female Dr also agreed that I could e.mail her at any time should I have any further questions. 

Sam, you and your DH are in a real dilemma, why is the Viagra treatment so expensive?  When I was at the blood clinic waiting room once there was a woman who have 5 BFN at a previous clinic, she went to ARGC and had the works inc Viagra and was there having her PT.  The next day she was there again and let us all know it was a BFP !!!! I don't want you to think that this is a prompt for you to try it again, I think you need to wait for your next scan results first.  By the way if you chose the adoption route, my brother and sister-in-law have just adopted a 12 month old boy, who is gorgeous, they are always willing to speak to people who may want to pursue adoption.

Hi Lurkey and She-hulk and anyone else I have missed.

Mmmm what was someone saying about long posts?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sjc- I am not sure this counts as 2ww really. I mean all me and DH did was have sex!! What with my one tube that is duff and all that, it would be one flippin' amazing miracle... and we are just not that lucky!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

who the hell is Dr dreamy

I have ahd a bad nites sleep and look like pooh with puffy eyes from crying and head from too much wine and i have to go to work...

thank  you for all your support


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nico, hun, my thoughts are with you.  I agree with sjc, can you try and get an appointment to talk through the results.  I would definately call them back on Monday    

PS, Dr Dreamy is a character from Gray's Anatomy (photo of him on my profile!)

K x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning all. How is everyone. My internet was down till 20 mins ago which was very annoying  A weekend without my fix would be hell on earth!!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Morning all

*Nico*, first of all I am so sorry that your immune results came back with such bad news. Cry all you need to, we're all thinking about you. As the others have said, in a way this is good news because there is a problem that has been identified and if they are recommending IVIg then they feel that they can at least give you a chance of achieving your dream. It seems to me that you are so stressed out with the builders and everything else at the moment, this must feel like the world is about to end.

I agree with K and Sam, have a think about what you want to ask, and get an appointment to talk through the results with one of the doctors. Mr T seems to be so busy at the moment you will wait forever to speak to him personally and it may turn out that he cancels on you at the last minute anyway. I agree that if you submit your questions for his review in advance, whoever you speak to will have the answers there in front of them when you go in for your appointment. You won't be the first person that they have seen with these kind of results I'm sure. Here's a  for you.

*Mel*, how are you doing? I hope that the news from the lab is good today.

*ktc*, how much longer before your test? Hope that things are going well for you.

*Nell*, my word spotting! Miracles can and do happen and you never know!

*She-Hulk*, I know that we have all been moaning about how chaotic things are at ARGC, but honey, consider why you signed up with them in the first place! It's only a few weeks that you have to give over to them and they do get the results. I'll get off my soapbox now - sorry!

*sjc*, how are you?

*Sam*, I'm sorry that you are faced with such a horrible dilemma. I've haven't been in that position yet, and would be a fraud to try and give you any advice. Good luck with whatever you decide to do going forward.

*Lukey *how are you today?

Hello to everyone else that I have missed. Time for another cup of green tea I think. DH is digging up the front garden at the mo, so I'd better make him one as well.

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

hello girls!

Well stuck to my 2 1/2 glasses (so hard not to have more but feel very proud of myself now).....that is it now forever and ever (amen)

Nell - God hope it is a miracle - we need a  BFP however it's achieved on here. Am freaking out about your Dr Dreamy sign on the church thingy   - in my niaivity (sure that isn wrong spelling - looks like nativity - ooops baby on the brain again) I really believed that it was real but assume you cut and pasted it?   

Nico hunny - you poor baby (oh - there I go again) - the girls have all said exactly what I would have said had I been here. Get an appt (Dr Amin Gahar is v good) and talk it all through. Really hope your puffy eyes go down (get some Burts cream for that by the way). I don't think I've ever been so interested in a floor before  

Sam - really can relate to everything you say....after 5 BFNs and lots of money already gone, you do have to be sensible about what is next (and I suppose we may all be different about that as we all have different Dx etc). You come across as someone who is very balanced and sensible about taking the next steps whatever they are. I also know what you mean about mixing with others who are or who are about to cycle - it is very easy to just jump on the band wagon. Whatever you decide to do, of course we will all respect your need to be away to think. I suppose though the only thing I do feel (personally) is worth a shout is one go with ARGC because all the Txs have been elsewhere and for me I know I need to tick that box so that I could move on to the next plan if I needed to more easily (of course it is more money etc and that needs to be balanced out). I do hope that that has not come across as too persuasive but I guess the point of this site is for us all to give our thoughts so that those in need can maybe see things more clearly. Good luck with your discussions with DH - but do pop on here when you can or we'll miss you!

She, Mel, Lilly, K, Other sam - hope Sat is being good to you.

Had lovely night with friends but did not get to bad til 2 so v tired....off to watch Man U. I love Man U. Now you have a really bad impression of me :  A Man U fan who wears hoodies - nice (I went to a convent age 8-16, does that balance me out?! and no that is not why I am not pregnant yet)

Think we should all divulge 5 things about each other so that we can build up better mental pics of our lovely FFs (instead of just thnking we are all just mental)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/media/2816_r_01.html
Found this today. Quite interesting if you can get past the cheesy start and documentary to it. I would start at chapter 2 to avoid the biggest cheese moments.

Lukey- don't worry, there isn't a real sign up with that on it. There is a website you go to to do it. churchsigngenerater.com or something like that. I used it to send DH a soppy Xmas message or ruder ones! Fear not, I would not do that to you..


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

oooo - wanted the sign to be real    ( )...as Lukey does love dr dreamy.Send me what you want nell


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Here is my contribution to the five things...
*You're a Shy Kisser*

You *do* love to kiss, once your comfortable with it
And that means knowing the person you're kissing pretty well
You usually don't make the first move when it comes to making out
But you've got plenty of intensity in return

*What Kind of Kisser Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofkisserareyouquiz/

OH and I support Man U too, and have actually been to Old Trafford to watch them before anyone calls me a long distance fan!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

me too - twice....bu**er 1-0 down at HT

What ar eyou on about with yuor kissing thing - does not help us in the slightest nelly


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

teehee...

ok...what you wanna know then


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am 5ft 1...nearly!
Blue eyes, brown hair, pale freckly skin.
Weigh 53kg.
I like chocolate- infact love it! 
I am a computer geek in my spare time. 
I like gardening. 
I also have a passion for antique and vintage linens. 
I have a thing about my underwear having to match,and have a penchant for buying to matching lotion to perfumes etc. 
I cannot stay at a hotel without taking the little freebie shampoos etc...
I don't take milk in drinks
I love CSI, House, Sci Fi films
Contact lens wearer.
I can make a tube with my tongue/curl it.
I think Wolverine is lush
Had a goldfish called marvyn till last New years eve...urmmmm...
Did I say that I love chocolate?!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon All,

She-Hulk, have you mind up yet about Lister and ARGC, I know the ARGC are busy and chaotic but they are all so nice too, I think you should give them a go.  I can’t put it better than the sweet voice of Lukey!

Ktc, how are you doing? She-Hulk was right we just did IVF.

Nico, I’m sorry to hear your news about Ivig, I also have also been told I need to have this, and it is a bit of a hefty price on top of everything else.  I am also on the steroids but haven’t grown a beard just yet   , it is such a small dose it doesn’t really affect you that much   . I’m sure now that your results have been analysed they would go through them again with you, I'm sure all the docs at the clinic are up to a very high standard otherwise Mr T wouldn't have employed them, so to put your mind at rest have a chat with one of them.

Lukey, I hope you had a great time last night, how was your head this afternoon?

Little Nell, How are you? Any news on the spotting?  I’m sorry you DH isn’t happy, which is not surprising where he is. Not long now though when you can have him back.

Sam, of course we respect your decision on taking some time out, I hope you come to a conclusion that both you are DH are both happy with.  It will be tough, but you sound like a strong lady and I’m sure you get through what ever you decide  .  Take care of yourself and don’t disappear for too long.

Sjc, It’s interesting what you say about sending emails to the clinic I didn’t realise you could do that.

Lily, how are you feeling?

Well, I had pretty bad day yesterday, I felt terrible my tummy was really sore, I don't think it helped that I was a little constipated as well, But I took She-hulks advice and purchased some prune juice, boy oh boy does that stuff do the trick     .  Anyway, I feel much better this morning although still sore, how long were you uncomfortable for ktc?
The clinic called this morning as promised, and told me that they are going to take us to blast, which is fantastic news for us     as we have never got that far before.

I hope you are all having a fab weekend so far, take care all.
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No more fresh spotting but some old brown stuff, tiny bit first thing this morning. Reckon it means nothing whatsoever!!
Been doing some gardening and feel absolutely knackered now! You don't even want to see what my fingernails look like  Need a brew and a feet up moment now with a treat of a mini dark chocolate bar to dip in! YUM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

2-1 yeah!

Mel - great news on the blasts! Well done for getting that far. I've never got that far either so I know how happy you must be    Only had 2 glasses last night so no headache (boohoo), Glad your tum is feeling better

Here goes with my list :

shoulder-length dark hair
dark eyes
5 ' 7 1/2 (yes the 1/2 matters)
8 3/4 stone
blind as a bat without my contacts
obsessed with jeans
get v excited about a night away somewhere
love the sun and the snow
mojitos/red wine - fave drinks (you know that though)
like to be with husband (when not being a moody wotsit like he is today  - I told him to join "FF for men"!) and friends/family
love Dr Dreamy (but willing to share with you all)
am a tidy freak

enough for you?

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh Well here goes:

I have shoulder length dark hair
Dark eyes
5'3" and 3/4 inch
8.5 stone (but rapidly gaining with all this milk drinking)
Fav drink is dry White wine a nice bottle of Cloudy Bay or a Chablis
Fav food is Chinese or sea food
Love the south of France
Going to Dubai for New Year
I work in the city (London)
Love 24, A Town called Eureka and Spooks 
Our house is a soap (as in TV programme) free zone.

I can't think of anything else
Mel


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have V V short white hair
green eyes
5,8 tall
11 something stone (thanks to IVF and being sad all year)  
Champagne    of  course  White wine  Chablis
Fav food all food  (marmite on toast)
France camping France skiing, Muscat Oman
been to Dubai 5 times (I'll talk to you Mel about that)
I work  work work you all no that one 
Love come dancing but don't do alot of telly I am a radio 4 fan
Our house is a Terry and June 30s semi with a garage
Have a DOG  staffy called Stella , a hamster called Webby and a step son called Jacob-Jude



Welshie sent text today to say she misses you all and will be back on Wednesday

feel a bit better today but will do a bit  of reading up on stuff tomorrow

big kiss and tank you


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

[fly]Miss you too Welshie! [/fly]


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone remember the hunk from the series Due South?? Now he was a hottie..
















Oh and I adore llama's for some reason....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Happy Sunday chicks. Sun is trying to shine here and I may well take myself on a bit of a walk, then again I might not!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

Dh gone off to hang wallpaper in new shop, so on with the rubber gloves and out with be bleach have a blitz on the house ready for a guilt free sit down later with roast Pork (crackling MMMMMMM) and as i did not winn tripple roll over lotto last night . a good look at my credit cards and a list of Qs to call ARGC with tomorrow.

Has any one had this igvi thing yet? ? ? ?

be back in between blitz of house have been reading this and now am very confused http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/reprint/329/7477/1283

is the fact that I am never ill or have ever had a day off sick in my working life have aything to do with NK cells
nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

When is KCTs test date  any one know how she doing


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning!

Nico - why don't you ask on the main ARGC ICSI (not the newbies one) and Lister ICSI threads about the IVIG? - there will be loads of girls on there who have had it. I think there's also a Pregnant at ARGC thread too - that would be a really good one to go to! Mmmmmmmmm Roast - think will do the same - lamb I think. I didn''t win the lotto either (I've only done it twice and am convinced each time). Not sure about K's test day - think it's end of the week? K - are you OK? Nell - know what you mean - think I will drag myself out as been v lazy all week. Mmm - new photo good but Dr Dreamy is still my no.1     

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico, I was in a BG where they were paying for one cycle at ARGC whilst waiting for NHS. SHe found out she had high NK cells etc and had to IVIG. She got a BFP but had to travel to/fro the ARGC whilst they monitored the levels etc. I think she is about due anytime now, so will be over on the preg side...worth a try to see how many need it. When I read the email I got from them it seems I may have to be tested for it all as I had the failed pregnancy thing last year...I have a stack of info I can dig out for you but it is quite hard work to read it all. Sometimes it is best to speak to someone who has been through it as they can often explain it best.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I think we have test dates coming up this next week, maybe fri?? cannot remember.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Nico, I've had IVIG at the ARGC.  The first time I went in for it before EC and the second time the day after ET.  It is done through a drip and takes about 4 hours.  I think usually you go in after they have done ECs and hystos which is about 10ish.  Let me know if you want to know anything else?

love 
Dolly


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all

What a lot of   ! Why are you all up soooooo early on a Sunday


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am an hour ahead, so it is nearly lunchtime here!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning everyone

I'm doing OK, but bored and the wait is getting to me.  I test at the end of the week    I'm determined not to do a test early so don't even have a HPT in the house    God I so hope it's a BFP!  I think I'll be first to test (is there a smiley for nervous and biting my nails?), closely followed by Lily, then Mel.. Egg, where are you hun?  I've had a few cramps in my stomach at the end of last eek but they've gone by yesterday and today... I'm incredibly tired and feel rough, am hoping these are positive signs but think they could just be my wishful thinking  

Lilly, Egg, Mel , hope you are all staying    My thoughts are with you all...

Nico, have a quick look on the ICSI ARGC potentials and newbies thread, one of the last posts was from a lady at ARGC who had the same high levels that you had on the expensive bloods test (sorry can't remember what they're called... mind fudge already!!).  Anyhow, she's had a little boy... thought you might like to know about a success story  

DH out cycling and I'm killing time in the house... might just have to persuade him to take me out for lunch  

Catch up later

K x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Fair enough. What r u up to today? Like the new addition to your siggie but what's with the furry creature?

K, if it's sunny where you are why don't you go for a wee walk? The sunshine will raise your serotonin levels and you'll feel great. Has your tum gone down now or are you still hiding my ball underneath your top??

Mm, roast pork - I love crackling. Love roast lamb also - loave roast anything to be honest!

Feeling a bit off *colour* today but hopefully going to see Rodin's exhibition which I hope will be fantastic.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you girls
Ill have a little look about on the icsi posts

Sun just came out better take my lttle dog for a walk.  I stped house work to do invoiceing now the room is full of paper clips and hole punch bits of paper so will have to get the hover out.

I want to bake some thing I'm in that mood,  but then i'll just eat it and get fatter.

lots of sunday love to you all


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hurrah, sun is out!!   Mel, glad the prune juice worked for you. You might want to dilute it with water if it's too potent!

What type of doggie have you got Nico?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

she
I have a little black Staffordshire bull terrier, who is 9 and very lazy never barks and is with us all day in the salon people come in just to see Stella, she will stay by JJs side on his bed when he is here she is a nanny dog . very nice company.


If I was clever i would be able to put a photo on web but i just cannot do it have tryed but no good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Nico - can you do a banana cake pls ? - YUM - forget the hole-punching. The story on the newbies site is very good (think her name was Choolah?) - will make you feel v good  .
K - not long now - think your signs all sound good hun    
Mel/Lily - you too   . Mel what time are you going in tmrw?
She - bet you've just got up?!  . Get a roast on woman
Hi Dolly - nice to hear from you again
Nell - bet you know this one...can a girl get immune to folic acid? Was just thinking must have been taking it now for 5 years! Will it still work?

Lovely sun here - DH playing golf and then we will do big walk and then roast (plus plum and ginger pie for pud! - not my usual thing but thought only right and fair as Sunday) 

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Ooooo - She, K, Lily, Egg, Dolly, sjc, Sam : you haven't done your 5 things yet....(or 15 if you are the rest of us)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Got up a couple of hours ago to the small of a fresh baked loaf! Still in my bathrobe though reconfiguring a friend's laptop which is proving to be a pain in the a**e.

Aw, Nico your Stella sounds lovely. Happens to be my name too.

Ok Lukey give us your address and will be round for some of that scran! Wot 5 things?
Will this do?
Green-black hair, green eyes, green skin, likes F1, likes Marrakech? (sorry in a hurry will do it properly later)

Must get into the shower now. Should be getting ready to go out. DH raging upsairs!

ttfn
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]*no that will not do*[/fly]


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I HATE BANANAS


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

well that's a v selfish way of looking at it...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  I would bake one if you were comming to tea  

Have just red the story on the other side about Choolah?  thank you, I know i am going to go for it all and hope and pray and all said and done it is good to have an answer, its just that IGVI is not proven and lots of clinics do not even go there ,

Dolly  would you have it again .

if my silly old email notify was working i would put out a post on a few places but its a waist of time as i dont have the time to keep checking     it makes me mad it will not work any more 

thats put me in a bad mood GGGRRRRR


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- check your profile settings...link above....
then there is a link on the left for notifications and emails. this brings up check boxes...have a look and see if it is maybe your settings that are stopping you getting notification.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

am v worried that Nell and She are so knowledgeable about computers   

Nico - will come to tea one day (when we are all in NCT classes? ). Glad you liked Choolah's story. You are right - IVIG is a big decision which you both need to be happy with - we've decided only yesterday that if they say we need it we will have it (well that was yesterday!). If you go to haveababy.com you can read more about it from the Sher Institute in the US - leaders in babies - easy site to navigate. The US use it all the time I believe (NB - this is prob the only site I've ever been to apart for this one as am v bad with computers!)

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- it is because I do not have a life!!  Just had a lovely roast beef sarnie with horseradish...yum


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I was an I.T. support manager in a former life but skills are rather rusty now.
Somehow, DH is now in front of the motor gp so no Rodin today anymore but can't complain as I was busy messin about. Will have to make do with a nice walk in the park in MBTs as bum is definitely beginning to look alarmingly large!

Lukey and Nell, I too am a Man U fan. Have a signed Ruud boy shirt   Great result yesterday!

No roast for us today as cooked a huge massaman chicken curry last night so we'll have the rest of it tonight. Currys always taste so much better the next day!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

mmmm curry.....

Hello everyone.

Nothing to report from my world today.  Not feeling tired, in fact I feel full of beans (must be the thyroxine), not feeling sick, got sore boobs but that might be the gestone doing that.  Curry still tastes like curry and not poison.

Gonna do roast chicken in a bit...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Not meant as a downer post- I see this as new beginnings....I will be lighting mine for HOPE...










Found this on one of the other sites I frequent 

and also this....http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/enter.cfm?l=eng 
which I do once in a while...


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon all,

The clinic called today and said that embies were doing well, I have one 9 cell and 5 x 8 cells and 1 x 5 cells, they are still looking to put them back on Tuesday but if they haven't gone all the way to blast they may wait another day, that's a bit scary,   How long can they realistically last outside the body?

They have said that Mr T will review my Ivig treatment on the day of ET and also prescribe some other drugs which will be discussed wit us at the time.

They have also told us that we can have 3 embies put back, which I said yes to but when I got off the phone DP is a little concerned about.  What do you all think? 

Mel
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi bet your all of scoffing , DH still working hard i just went down to see wallpaper , its fab  black flock and silver from Cole & sons don't ask how much it cost as DH says you have to speculate to accumulate of something like that   , I so hope our new shop is a good thing  and we make lots of money to hand over to Mr T 

After reading about stuff all weekend I think I will go for it but think I will wait till the new year so will miss doing TX with some of yo but hope to be with one of the originals, do you think ARGC work all over Xmas.

when i was having IUI at st Marys Paddington they closed in january I hope our clinic will not do that .

I'm off to some thing clever with puy lentals


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Mel.
Brilliant news! I think 6 day blast is the longest day the ARGC will leave them for. 5 or 6 day blast transfer is quite common so don't worry. I'd go for having 3 put back myself but then again I do understand your concerns. What if they all implant Can you handle triplets?  That could be a real possibility. One of my regrets is having only one blastie put back instead of 2 during my last treatment. The embryologist said that putting 2 blasts back in doesn't increase the chances of getting a BFP.  But I'm not sure I believe that  

Nico, the shop sounds quite sexy. Your clients won't want to leave. Cole & Son do wonderful papers and I'm with your DH on speculating and all that. What colour is the leather floor?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

3 Man U fans - marvellous...good to see we know what's what...

Mel - great news on the embies, am sure Mr T knows what he is doing   . Mmmmmmm the embies thing - really hard. Maybe it depends on how well they have progressed? If all really good, you could say you only need two? On the other hand 3 gives you more chance maybe? I guess the only answer is : are you prepared to have a triplet pregnancy and 3 kiddies at once. If you think you could then go for it.
Lily -   for you too! Meant to ask...after ET what did you do rest-wise? As much as I say I'll be normal after it I always walk round like I have a bad neck or something - am sure this is not relaxing for the embies?! (well clearly not as they did not want to stay ).
She - the curry sounds fab - will try to do more of those as always worry that I have made them too hot
Nico - am sure the wall-paper will generate the revenue you need for your IVIG! Clinic is open all over Xmas I believe, but better to go just after?!   See - we have an IVIG-er on our doorstep - Mel did you take it before you started stimming too? Don't worry you may not be on your own as I am only going if/when FSH is reasonable.

Had lovely walk in sun  - DH on sunlounger reading papers ....what time of year is this anyway?! Must get him off his a*se to peel the potatoes....

Later

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi mel

I would have 3 put back in Go for it your spending the money , have you been given the price of your Ivig, yet.?

good luck for tues I though by law that the could only keep embys going for 6 days out side the body but I may be mistaken, im so exited for you .

lots of


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

We were signed up to have 3 put back on day2/3...but I never had more than one to transfer so the point was moot. 
Mel, it is good that they are asking you, as She says, you have to consider the possible outcomes.  
I knew of someone on another board, who had 2 blast back. At her first scan she has twins seen and at her 2nd triplets. One of them split into identical twins, so she has a lot on her plate!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Personaly I would quite like twins as i so wanted a large family and time is now not on my side for that , and as they may change the law soon I would go for it .


 I just got my email back I had done some thing with spam on my yahoo  

The Rubber floor is a sort of purple blue and some black about the back washes (electric and you can have a back massage while having hair washed)  all salon chairs are white    dont ask i am not in charge , but it will look fab i just wish dh would make my house look the same ONE day one day , 

I'm a bit bored now with nothing to do but cook and but amnot sure what time DH is home 

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Spam folder would have been my next recommendation to check out...


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Blimey,  I think you are all right I'll just have to wait and see how they are holding up nearer the time and if needs be we'll ask for some advise from the Doc, I know I'm getting carried away but I can't help it at the moment  .

They have told me that the Ivig will cost between £1200 and £1600 and it will be given after ET, and if we are lucky enough to get a BFP we may need another session.

Thanks for your advice Ladies.  

Nico, I like the idea of a back massage whilst having my hair washed


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

[fly]    [/fly]

Its not that I just have never sat still for that long

^


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell I miss you ticker thas tels me how long you have to go to you appointment

I can't do the tcker thing or the photo thing bit thick on all that


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I ran out of room in my siggy for the link. I will try and do it again...just for you.

I can write some guide for posting pics.
Get yourself a photobucket account, it is dead easy to upload pics to it especially if you have DSL or broadband connection. Then you just click the right bit of code at the bottom of the pic..


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

If you want me to do one for you, just let me know ok?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

oh gawd (She-lauguage) - you've all gone all techy again....


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70810.new#new


----------

